# Eure TOP Mindfuck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme



## Softy (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier soll eine möglichst umfangreiche Sammlung empfehlenswerter Mindfuck-, Disturbing-End- oder WTF-Effekt-Filme entstehen. Auch Serien und Literatur können gerne genannt werden. Also helft mit  

Verlinkt ist jeweils der deutsche oder englische Wikipedia Eintrag. Daher solltet Ihr bei der Inhaltsangabe rechtzeitig aufhören zu lesen. 

Filme A-K



Spoiler



#

7 Psychos 
8mm 
11.14 
12 Monkeys 
13 (Film) 
21 Gramm 
23 - Nichts ist so wie es scheint 
25 Stunden 
2001: Odyssee im Weltraum 
39,90 
A

A Beautiful Mind 
Adams Äpfel 
Adaption 
Aftermath (1994) 
A Perfect Getaway 
A Scanner Darkly 
A Serbian Film 
Akira 
Aktion Mutante 
All the Boys Love Mandy Lane 
Alles, was wir geben mussten (Film) 
Als die Frauen noch Schwänze hatten 
Amer 
American History X 
American Psycho (Film) 
American Werewolf 
Angel Heart 
Antichrist (Film) 
Apocalypse Now 
Arlington Road 
Assault of Darkness 
ATM - Tödliche Falle 
Audition (Film) 
Ausnahmezustand (Film) 
B

Babylon A. D. 
Bad Taste 
Baise Moi 
Bang Boom Bang - Ein todsicheres Ding 
Barfly 
Basic 
Battle Royale 
Battle Royale II: Requiem 
Bedevilled -  Zeit der Vergeltung 
Being John Malkovich 
Benny's_Video 
Ben X 
Beyond Re-Animator 
Birdman 
Black Rain 
Black Sheep (2007) 
Black Swan 
Blade Runner 
Blair Witch Project 
Blood in, Blood out 
Blood and Bones 
Blow Up 
Blue Velvet 
Botched 
Boyz n the Hood 
Braindead 
Brazil 
Bride of Re-Animator 
Brick 
Brücke nach Terabithia 
Brügge sehen... und sterben? 
Bubba Ho-Tep 
 
Bube, Dame, König, grAS 
Buried 
Burn After Reading 
Burning Bright 
Butterfly Effect 
C

Calvaire (film) 
Captivity 
Caveman 
Chaos 
Cheap Thrills 
Chernobyl Diaries 
Chiko 
City of God (Film) 
Cloverfield 
Cloud Atlas (Film) 
Cold Fish 
Colombiana 
Conjuring - Die Heimsuchung 
Crash (Film) 
Creep (Film) 
Cube (Film) 
D

Dämonisch 
Dänische Delikatessen 
Dancer in the Dark 
Dark City 
Dark Corners 
Dark Society 
Dark Star 
Dark Water (2002) 
Das Dorf der Verdammten 
Das_Experiment 
Das geheime Fenster 
Das Gespenst der Freiheit 
Das große Fressen 
Das Lazarus Projekt 
Das Leben des Brian 
Das Leben des David Gale 
Das Millionenspiel 
Das Schweigen der Lämmer 
Das verborgene Gesicht 
Das verschwundene Zimmer 
Das Waisenhaus 
Das Waisenkind 
Das weisse Rauschen 
Dead End 
Dead Girl 
Death Proof 
Death Race (2008) 
Déjà Vu – Wettlauf gegen die Zeit 
Delicatessen (Film) 
Departed 
Der blutige Pfad Gottes 
Der blutige Pfad Gottes 2 
Der Bruder 
Der diskrete Charme der Bourgeoisie 
Der fremde Sohn 
Der große Diktator 
Der Legionär 
Der Mann, der vom Himmel fiel 
Der müde Tod 
Der Nebel 
Der siebente Kontinent 
Der Sinn des Lebens (Film) 
Der verbotene Schlüssel 
Der Wilde Wilde Westen 
Devot (Film) 
Die 120 Tage von Sodom (Film) 
Die Bluthochzeit 
Die Frau des Zeitreisenden 
Die geheimnisvolle Fremde 
Die Haut, in der ich wohne 
Die Horde 
Die Killerhand 
Die letzten Glühwürmchen 
Die letzten Sieben 
Die Mächte des Wahnsinns 
Die Nebel von Avalon 
Die_neun_Pforten 
Die Passion Christi 
Die Ritter der Kokosnuß 
Die Stadt der Blinden (Film) 
Die Truman Show 
Die üblichen Verdächtigen 
Die Unfassbaren – Now You See Me 
Die Unzertrennlichen 
Die Verurteilten 
Die Vorahnung 
Distanz (Film) 
Dogma (Film) 
Dogville 
Dogtooth 
Donnie Darko 
Dread (Uncut) 
Dreamscape 
Drive (2011) 
Drive Angry 
Duell 
Durchgeknallt 

E

Eagle Eye 
Eden Lake 
Eden Log 
Ein andalusischer Hund 
Einfach zu haben 
Ein kurzer Film über das Töten 
El día de la bestia 
Electric Dragon 80.000 V 
El Topo 
Enemy 
Enter the Void 
Eraserhead 
 Es war einmal in Amerika 
Evangelion: 1.11 - You are (not) alone 
Evangelion: 2.22 - You Can (Not) Advance 
Event Horizon 
Evil Dead 
Ex Drummer 
EXistenZ 
Exit Humanity 
Ey Mann, wo is 
Eyes Wide Shut 

F

Fall 39 
Fallen Angels 
Falling Down 
Fargo (Film) 
Faster 
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (Film) 
Fido 
Fight Club 
Final Destination 
Fish Tank 
Fissure 
Five Seconds to Spare 
Flatliners 
Fletcher 
Franklyn 
Freitag der 13. (Filmreihe) 
Fright Night 
From Beyond 
From Dusk Till Dawn 
Frontier(s) 
Full Metal Jacket 
Funky Forest 
 
Funny Games 
Funny Games U.S. 
Funny People 
G

Gangs of New York 
Gesetz der Rache 
Gesetz der Straße 
Geständnisse 
Ghost in the Shell 
Ghost Ship 
Goldene Zeiten 
Gran Torino 
Green Zone 
Greystone Park 
Gyo 
 
H

Hardwired 
Harold und Maude 
Hatchet 
Haus der 1000 Leichen 
Headhunters (2011) 
Heart of America 
Heavy Metal (Film) 
Hexen hexen 
Hide and Seek 
High Tension 
Hitler geht kaputt 
 
Hobo with a Shotgun 
Holy Mountain bzw. Montana Sacra - Der Heilige Berg 
Hospital der Geister 
Hostel (Film) 
Hotel Noir 
Hot Fuzz - Zwei abgewichste Profis 
Human Centipede 
Hundstage 
Hunger (2009) 
I

I Am Legend (Film) 
Ichi the Killer 
Identität 
I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK
 
Im Auftrag des Teufels 
Import Export 
In China essen sie Hunde 
Inception 
Inglourious Basterds 
Inside 
Inside Man 
Insidious 
Inland Empire 
Interstellar 
Ironclad 
Iron Sky 
Irreversibel 
I Spit on Your Grave 

J

Jacob's Ladder 
Jeepers Creepers 
Johnny zieht in den Krieg 
 John Dies at the End 
John Q 
Juon: The Curse 
K

K-Pax 
Katakomben 
Ken Park 
Kick-Ass (Film) 
Kids 
Killer Elite 
Kill List 
Kill Theory 
Killer Joe (Film) 
Killing Zoe 
König der Dornen 
Koyaanisqatsi 
Krieg der Welten 
Kung Pow: Enter the Fist 




Filme L-Z



Spoiler



L

L.A. Confidential 
Lady Vengeance 
Layer Cake 
Leaving Las Vegas 
Lesbian Vampire Killers 
Liberty Stands Still 
Life of Pi: Schiffbruch mit Tiger 
Loft 
 London Boulevard 
Looper (Film) 
Lord of War 
Los Cronocrímenes 
Lost Highway 
Lucky Number Slevin 
M

Machete (2010) 
Mad Max 
Mann beißt Hund 
Mann unter Feuer 
Männer, die auf Ziegen starren 
Martyrs 
Mary & Max 
Matrix (Film) 
May: Die Schneiderin des Todes 
Melancholia (Film) 
Meet the Feebles 
Memento 
Memories of Murder 
Men Behind the Sun 
Menschenfeind 
 Metropia  
Miller's Crossing 
Mindhunters 
Minority Report 
Mirrors (Film) 
Monday 
Moon (Film) 
Motel 
Mr. Brooks 
Mr. Nobody 
Mulholland Drive 
Mutants 
N

Naked Lunch 
Naqoyqatsi 
Natural Born Killers 
Neverlost 
New Police Story 
Next Door 
Nicht auflegen! 
Nightcrawler 
Night of the Demons 
Nightwatch 
No Country for Old Men 
No Man's Land 
Number 23 
Nur Pferden gibt man den Gnadenschuss 
Nymph()maniac 
O

Oblivion (Film) 
Obsession - Tödliche Spiele 
Odd Thomas 
Oldboy 
Old Men in New Cars 
Der Omega-Mann 
Otis 
Open_Range - Weites Land 
Operation Ganymed 
Orphan - Das Waisenkind 
Outlander 
Out of Time 
P

Pakt der Rache 
Pans Labyrinth 
Paprika_(Anime) 
Paranormal Activity 
Passwort: Swordfish 
Philosophy of a Knife 
Pi 
Picco 
Planet der Affen 
Planet Terror 
Possession 
Powaqqatsi 
Predestination 
Prestige - Die Meister der Magie 
Primer 
Projekt Brainstorm 
Psycho 
Pulp Fiction 
 Puni Puni Poemy 
Q

Quarantäne (2008) 
Quiet Earth 
R

R.E.D. 
R.E.D. 2 
Re-Animator 
REC 
Redline 
Repeaters 
Repo Men 
Requiem for a Dream 
Reservoir Dogs 
Revolver 
Right At Your Door 
Ring 
Rock N Rolla 
Running Scared 
S

Sahara 
Saturn-City 
Saw 
Scarface (1983) 
Schatten der Wahrheit 
Schön bis in den Tod 
Schräger als Fiktion 
Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt 
Scream 
Serenity 
Session 9 
 
Sharknado 
Sharknado 2: The Second One 
Shaun Of The Dead 
Shining (1980) 
Shoot'Em Up
 
Shuttle (film) 
Shutter (Film) 
Shutter Island 
Shrooms 
Sieben 
Silent Hill 
Sin City (Film) 
Sin City 2: A Dame to Kill For 
Sinister 
Sinners and Saints 
Skyline 
Slashers
 
Sleepers 
Snatch 
So finster die Nacht 
Solaris (1972) 
Source Code 
Southland Tales 
Soylent Green 
Sparrows 
Spiel mit der Angst 
Spider 
SpongeBob Schwammkopf 3D 
Spun 
Spurlos - Die Entführung der Alice Creed 
Starbuck (Film) 
Stay (Film) 
Stonehearst_Asylum 
Strange Circus 
Strange Days 
Stranger than Fiction 
Straw Dogs 
Street Trash 
Sucker Punch 
Super - Shut up Crime! 
Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance 
T

Tanz der Teufel 
 Tattoo 
Tatort: Weil sie böse sind 
Taxidermia 
Taxi Driver (1976) 
Tetsuo: The Iron Man 
Texas Chainsaw Massacre 
Thale - Ein dunkles Geheimnis  
The 13th Floor 
The ABCs of Death 
The Big Lebowski 
The Body 
The Book of Eli 
The Broken 
The Bunker (2001) 
The Butterfly Effect 
The Cabin in the Woods 
The Cell 
The Chaser 
The Dark Side of the Moon (Film) 
The Descent 
The Devil's Rejects 
The Divide 
The Eye (2002 film) 
The Game 
The Green Mile (Film) 
The Guard 
The Hole 
The Human Centipede (First Sequence) 
The I Inside 
The Illusionist 
The Jacket 
The Last House on the Left (2009) 
The Last Man on Earth 
The Machinist 
The Man From Earth 
The Midnight Meat Train 
The Others 
The Raven - Prophet des Teufels  
There Will Be Blood 
The Road 
The Scribbler 
The Sixth Sense 
The Strangers 
The Tall Man 
The Tourist (2010) 
The Town 
The Tracey Fragments 
The Untold Story 
The Veteran 
The Village 
The Ward 
The Wicker Man (2006) 
The World's End 
The Zero Theorem 
Thursday 
Tideland 
Tödliches Kommando 
Tokyo Gore Police 
Total Recall 
Training Day 
Trainspotting - Neue Helden 
Trance - Gefährliche Erinnerung 
Triangle 
Tron: Legacy 
True Romance 
Tucker and Dale vs Evil 
Twin Peaks 
U

UHF - Sender mit beschränkter Hoffnung 
Uhrwerk Orange 
Unbreakable 
Unleashed 
Untraceable 
Underworld: Awakening 
Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle 
Unter Kontrolle 
V


V wie Vendetta (Film) 
Vampyr - Der_Traum_des_Allan_Grey 
Vanilla Sky 
Verblendung (2009) 
Vergiss mein nicht! 
Verhandlungssache 
Vertigo 
Very Bad Things 
Videodrome 
 Violet & Daisy 
Virtual Nightmare - Open Your Eyes 
W

Walhalla Rising 
Wanted 
War 
Wege zum Ruhm 
Welt am Draht 
Who Am I 
Wholetrain (Film) 
Wolf Creek 

X,Y,Z

YellowBrickRoad 
Zimmer 1408 
Zwielicht 




Serien + Literatur:



Spoiler



Serien: 


24 (Fernsehserie) 
Afro Samurai 
American Horror Story
 
Arakawa under the Bridge 
Battlestar Galactica 
Boston Legal 
Breaking Bad 
Buffy 
Californication 
Carnivàle 
CSI: Miami 
Death Note 
Dexter (Fernsehserie) 
Die Sopranos 
Drawn Together 
Dr. House 
Eureka 
Fringe 
Fur TV 
Futurama 
Game of Thrones 
Hospital der Geister 
JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre 
Kingdom Hospital 
Law & Order 
Lost (Fernsehserie) 
Misfits (Fernsehserie) 
Neon Genesis Evangelion 
Nichijou 
Nip/Tuck 
Nummer 6 
O.C., California 
Oz (TV series) 
Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt 
Pretty Little Liars 
Prison Break 
Pushing Daisies 
Sasami-san@Ganbaranai 
School Days 
Sherlock 
Six Feet Under 
Sons of Anarchy 
South Park 
Supernatural 
The_Blacklist 
The Shield 
The Silent City - The Silent City Series 
The Walking Dead (Fernsehserie) 
The Wire 
Twin Peaks 
Warehouse 13 
Literatur:


American Psycho 
Das Lied von Eis und Feuer 
Der Dunkle Turm (Stephen King) 
Der Sandmann (Hoffmann) 
Der Hundertjährige, der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwand 
Der Übergang 
Die Zwölf  
Feuchtgebiete 
Kinder der Ewigkeit (Andreas Brandhorst) 
Gone_Girl_(novel) 
Opus Pistorum 




Greetzz --- Softy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## eagum (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

absoluter Klassiker: 



Brazil

desweiteren: 



Repo Men (geklaut von Brazil)
Oldboy
The Game
39,90 bzw 99 francs
Prestige
Sieben

Dann Filme mit weniger überraschendem Ende, sondern komplett abgedreht und verwirrend (demnach das Ende natürlich auch)


Primer
Naked Lunch
Lost Highway
Inland Empire
Mulholland Drive
Pi


----------



## rabe08 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

nicht zuletzt Quiet Earth


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Ergänzungen, ich habe sie oben mit eingefügt. Würde mich über weitere Vorschläge freuen 

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Der Nebel (Stephen King Verfilmung, NICHT "Nebel des Grauens" ) - das Ende ist echt verdammt übel...

wer den nicht kennt und es wissen will: 



Spoiler



Zusammen mit einem Nebel kommen irgendwelche Rieseninsekten aus einem schiefgelaufenen Dimensions-Experiment über eine Kleinstadt in den USA. Die Stadt wird quasi ausgelöscht, einige Bewohner können sich in einem Supermarkt verschanzen, dort kommt es zu Streitigkeiten, die einen sind überzeugt, es sei eine Strafe Gottes - am Ende ist nur noch einer mit seinem Sohn und drei weiteren Erwachsenem übrig, sie können fliehen und fahren mit dem Auto durch Nebel, aber der nimmt kein Ende - schließlich kein Benzin, Verzweiflung macht sich breit - der Vater beseitzt aber einen Revolver. Alle beschließen, dass sie lieber durch den Revolver sterben wollen, bevor die Wesen zuschlagen - der Vater erschiesst die drei Erwachsenen und schließlich seinen eigenen Sohn - plötzlich Geräusche, er vermutet eines der Wesen, doch es ist ein Panzer, es tauchen Soldaten auf, man sagt ihm, dass das Problem gelöst sei und die Brutstätten abgefackelt werden... der Vater bricht natürlich verzweifelt zusammen...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

'Ichi the Killer' irgendwie musste ich dabei laufend wtf denken


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Kein Film: Sondern "Twin Peaks" die Serie von David Lynch. Is von Anfang der Neunziger. Und das is "Mindfuck" und das Ende is auch oho... (also der gewünschte "WTF-Effekt")

Ich kann dazu nur Homer Simpson zitieren, als er in irgend ner Folge Simpsons spät nachts Twin Peaks im Fernsehn schaut: "Ich weiß nicht was das soll, aber es gefällt mir". Twin Peaks ? Wikipedia


Gibts übrigens auch ne Prequel dazu: "Fire walk with me". Das is dann ein Film. Hab ich aber noch nicht geschaut. Liegt schon seit zwei Wochen ca. auf dem Sofatisch... Kommt bald drann :o)


Ganz nebenbei: *Eraserhead* von David Lynch ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Wundert mich, dass der nicht in der Liste is (oder ich habs überlesen)  Eraserhead ? Wikipedia


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Das Ende von "Cloverfield" war auch vollkommen unerwartet und kam so plötzlich. Man nam an die Bombe explodiert und die Stadt versinkt im Feuerball aber nein die Protagonisten werden plötzlich nur von paar Steinen verschüttet.


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Rec war ein Film, bei dem ich Angst hatte, wie zuletzt mit 10 Jahren bei Halloween 4.  Dabei bin ich eingefleischter Horrorfan und einiges gewöhnt. Vor allem die letzten 10 Minuten waren echt krank... 

Danach war mir echt anders.


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Was auch noch ziemlich freaky und wirr ist, ist: *The Machinist* mit Christian Bale. 

The Machinist ? Wikipedia

Der Film war so alptraumhaft und abgedreht, irgendwie hab ich den nie zu Ende geschaut. Irgendwann hab ich den dann vertickt... Schwerer Stoff!

EDIT: seh grad, der steht schon in der List. Egal... :o)


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*



Ahab schrieb:


> Rec war ein Film, bei dem ich Angst hatte, wie zuletzt mit 10 Jahren bei Halloween 4.  Dabei bin ich eingefleischter Horrorfan und einiges gewöhnt. Vor allem die letzten 10 Minuten waren echt krank...
> 
> Danach war mir echt anders.


Ohja das Ende von Rec is echt übel


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Die Filme, die diesen WTF-Effekt bei mir ausgelöst haben, sind leider alle indiziert 
(Extra nochmal nachgeguckt^^)

An den TE: Was war an Sieben so WTF? 

Im Sinne von WTF, was ne Scheise, muss ich Jochen Zaubert nennen.


----------



## eagum (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Was war an Sieben so WTF?



Naja, WTF würd ich nicht sagen, die Handlung als solches war schon relativ straight. Das Ende aber hatte diesen Überaschungseffekt, mit dem man nicht gerrechnet hat. Es war quasi noch einmal eine Art Storywendung, die logisch war, aber doch ein wenig verstörend - wer hätte vorher gedacht, dass Pitt das Spiel des Killers zu Ende bringt?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

ich sag mal skyline


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Das Ende von GhostShip war auch goil^^


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Eigentlich sind alle Helge Schneider Filme der ultimative Mindfuck 
Bin mir aber unschlüssig, die in die Liste mit aufzunehmen...

@DarkMessjah29
Wie eagum schon geschrieben hat, war das eher der Disturbing-End Effekt 

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## cortez91 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_–_Die_Angst_kommt_in_WellenGerade hab ich Shutter Island geguckt und der ist definitiv verdient in dieser Liste... Das ist genau die Art von Filmen, die mich fesseln und über die ich nach dem Gucken noch stundenlang nachdenke! Mit diesem Ende hab ich mal so gar nicht gerechnet


----------



## Piy (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

hät jetzt auch die klassiker ausgegraben: memento, 12 monkeys, the sixth sense, fight club....

vllt noch reservoir dogs dazu?  und four rooms?  naja, generell sind quentins filme immer wtf oÔ


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

was zur hölle sind 
*Mindfµck,WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme ???? 
*

Kann mir das bitte mal einer erklären !!!^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## r|sen_ (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Ich bin mal Oldschool und empfehle n Buch bzw. ne Reihe... Stephen King - Der dunkle Turm. Sind 7 Bände und es gab bisher kein weiteres Buch/Film das mich so in den Bann gezogen hat, in dem ich so aufgegangen und mit der Story mitgegangen bin... 

Supergeil, kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Aktion Mutante
El dia de la bestia
von  Álex de la Iglesia


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> was zur hölle sind
> *Mindfµck,WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme ????
> *



Hi,

Disturbing- oder WTF (What the fµck)-End Movies sind Filme, die das Ziel haben, den Zuschauer am Ende des Films möglichst aufgewühlt und/oder irritiert zurückzulassen, z.B. durch eine überraschende Wendung am Ende.

Mindfuck ist noch eine Stufe "darüber" , d.h. der ganze Film ist wirr, aufwühlend, desorientierend oder irritierend: Mindfuck

@rest
Danke für die Ergänzungen, werde sie in den Startpost einbinden.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Clonemaster (4. Mai 2011)

Filme: Shutter Island, Das geheime Fenster

Sind jetzt bestimmt nicht die übelsten, aber ich schau eh nicht so viele Filme


----------



## Kusanar (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Clockwork Orange fehlt mir oder Apocalypse Now (Redux) 

"Charlie don't surf !!!"


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Is zwar ein B-Movie, aber gar nicht mal schlecht. 

The Bunker (2001)



> Neun vom Krieg gezeichnete Wehrmachtssoldaten halten an der deutsch-belgischen Waldgrenze 1944 die Stellung. Die warten auf den Feind. Aber längst ist ihnen klar, dass sie auf verlorenem Posten stehen. Während draussen das Tosen zerfetzender Granaten den Boden erbeben lässt, schleicht unter ihnen, in den verstaubten Katakomben des Bunkers, etwas viel bedrohlicheres durch die Gänge. Eine schaurige Legende kursiert über das verfallene Tunnelsystem, das besser keiner der müden Kämpfer betreten sollte und in dessen Labyrinth sich trotzdem bald einer nach dem anderen verliert.


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

@Softi
Schöner Thread. Sind ein paar bei, die ich noch garnicht kannte.

@Topic
A Scanner darkly - Der dunkle Schirm


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Also, ein ziemlich guter "low budget"-Thriller, den ich letzte Woche gesehen hab, ist "Spurlos - die Entführung der Alice Creed". Das Ende ist mäßig "mindfucking", aber zwischendrin, als die beiden Entführer sich ein wenig streiten und der eine den anderen beruhigt und so was sagt wie "reiss Dich zusammen! Wenn das alle so klappt, wie geplant, dann sind wir reich, und dann fahren wir erstmal weg, Luxhotol, bestellen uns was auf Zimmer und fi+%en die ganze Nacht". Der andere schaut und begreift dann, dass das stimmt und er such wirklich beruhigen sollte - und was daraufhin kommt ist echt Mindfuck


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Vom Ende her wäre noch _Sucker Punch_ zu nennen. Mit dem Ende hab ich nämlich wirklich nicht gerechnet. oO


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*



Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Disturbing- oder WTF (What the fµck)-End Movies sind Filme, die das Ziel haben, den Zuschauer am Ende des Films möglichst aufgewühlt und/oder irritiert zurückzulassen, z.B. durch eine überraschende Wendung am Ende.
> 
> ...


 
Danke Softy !!!!
Donny Darco kenne ich der ist cool und Apoclypse Now Redux auch !!!


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Neon Genesis Evangelion

anspruchsvollste Serie/Movie die ich bisher gesehen haben. Und ich hab schon ne Menge gesehen


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Habe die Liste mal aktualisiert und noch Fissure hinzugefügt. 

Falls noch jemand Ergänzungen findet, her damit


----------



## jonasf (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

die nebel von avalon....
also der film ist total *******...
aber nach dem ham meine mum und ich uns angeguckt und einfach losgelacht und uns gefragt: was war das denn bitte?!
also ziemlich WTF


----------



## Exception (13. Dezember 2011)

Tideland habe ich jetzt auf die schnelle noch nicht gesehen,  der hat nen hohen Wtf Faktor.


----------



## SiL0 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Wie sieht es mit Shutter Island aus?


----------



## Sasori (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Strangers = Mindfuck sage nur am ende: Warum... Warum tut ihr das? Weil ihr daheim wart.... WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?

Krieg der welten der grund warum die Aliens gestorben sind... einfach nur WTF.


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Super, danke.  Ich hab die Liste aktualisiert (Shutter Island war schon drin^^).


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Hier empfehle ich eindeutig "Right At Your Door".
Kennt kaum einer, ist aber echt saugeil


----------



## ser0_silence (18. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, hab mir den right at your door heut angesehn. Ja das ende ist schon wtf. Aber ich dachte da geht der Film endlich los und dann... Der abspann. Also für ein debüt nicht schlecht. Aber ansonsten... Wie gesagt hab die ganze zeit drauf gewartet wanns los geht... WTF!? :p


----------



## godchilla85 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Sieben wurde ja bereits genannt. Eines der besten Enden, die ich jemals gesehen hab (Absolut WTF Mindfuck Moment!)
Ansonsten gebe es da noch Departed - Unter Feinden, Sleepers, Inside Man, The Town, Verhandlungssache usw usw.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*



godchilla85 schrieb:


> Sieben wurde ja bereits genannt. Eines der besten Enden, die ich jemals gesehen hab (Absolut WTF Mindfuck Moment!)


 Ja, das stimmt.
Leider wurde mir das große WTF verwehrt, da meine Mutter mir aus Versehen das Ende indirekt verraten hat....


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Habe die Liste aktualisiert. Weiter Vorschläge sind willkommen.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (20. Januar 2012)

Requiem for a Dream

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgo3Hb5vWLE



> „Umwerfendes Meisterwerk - Optisch, akustisch und schauspielerisch  absolut grandios. […] Es gibt wohl nur wenige Filme, die eine so starke  Wirkung auf den Zuschauer haben wie dieser. […] Manche Leute gehen  soweit zu sagen, dass "Requiem for a Dream" der beste Film ist, den sie  je gesehen haben, und dass sie ihn nie wieder sehen möchten.“


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Wie konnte ich einen meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme vergessen.  

Danke


----------



## mae1cum77 (20. Januar 2012)

Dann darf aber auch *Spun* nicht fehlen.
MfG


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Klingt gut


----------



## NotAnExit (21. Januar 2012)

eXistenZ

Wenn man halbwegs durchblickt, ist der richtig gut!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAdbdUt_h9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Januar 2012)

Als WTF Film fällt mir grad Tucker & Dale vs. Evil ein.


----------



## NCphalon (21. Januar 2012)

Dark Star (Einfach nur durchgeknallt)
Monty Python's Ritter der Kokosnuss (Anfang und Ende, die Mitte is vergleichsweise logisch aber immernoch leicht gestört )
The Descent - Abgrund des Grauens (Das Ende)


----------



## seasons8 (21. Januar 2012)

Ganz klar ?

EX DRUMMER !!!!


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

Filme:
Fargo
No Country For Old Men

Serien:
Breaking Bad

Deutsche TV-Film-Klassiker:
Welt Am Draht (lange vor eXistenZ - 1973) - Möglicherweise der erste Film überhaupt über Virtuelle Realität
Millionenspiel


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Updates eingefügt.


----------



## Do Berek (21. Januar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall Memento und Fight Club!


----------



## NotAnExit (21. Januar 2012)

The Others
The Others

The Broken
The Broken (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PS: Existenz fehlt noch in der Liste.


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis und die Filme.  Ich hätte schwören können, Existenz wär schon drin.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Noch ein paar Film-Klassiker der 80er:

Blade Runner
Shining (die Filmversion von Stanley Kubrick)
Project Brainstorm
Dreamscape

Und einer aus den 90ern:

Flatliners

TV-Film:

Das verschwundene Zimmer (Eigentlich eine Miniserie, wurde aber in zwei Teilen gesendet, kann wohl deshalb als Film durchgehen )

TV-Serie:

Dexter
Die Serie hat eigentlich alles - Mindfuck schon durch das Doppelleben der Hauptfigur, jede Menge WTF-Momente und auch das eine oder andere Disturbing End.


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

Danke schön.  Updates eingefügt.


----------



## Rigg83 (23. Januar 2012)

da dürfte *Lucky number Slevin* nicht fehlen...Kansas City Shuffle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ACH SORRY, is ja schon drin...


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2012)

Hab noch Die Killerhand als wtf-Film.


----------



## Betschi (23. Januar 2012)

Ich würde noch Eden Log hinzunehmen 12 Monkey habe ich vorgestern geschaut, super dieser Film.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

die meisten filme kenn ich bereits und sind fast alle hammer.

besonders die beiden serien dexter und breaking bad habens mir richtig angetan.
warte schon sehr gespannt auf die finalen staffeln der beiden.
das wird der hammmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeerrrr


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2012)

Mindfuck-Serie: Supernatural


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Updates habe ich eingefügt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2012)

Habe ebend noch gesehen das REC dabei ist. Da kannst du auch Paranormal Activity 1-3 mit aufnehmen. 

Da fehlt ja noch so einiges!
Bei Serien: Law & Order, Lost und Fringe - Grenzfälle des FBI, Prison Break, 24, Die Sopranos, Nip/Tuck, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen, Futurama, Dr. House, Six Feet under, O.C. California


Animes: Ghost in the Shell


Film: 23 - Nichts ist so wie es scheint, Dämonisch, Twin Peaks, Funny People, Butterfly Effect, K-Pax, 21 Gramm, A Beautiful Mind, Spider, The I Inside, Possession, The Illusionist, Hide and Seek, Unter Kontrolle, The Village, Unbreakable, Planet der Affen, The Hole, Das geheime Fenster, Die Verurteilten, Die üblichen Verdächtigen, Freitag der 13., Zwielicht, Die Scream Reihe, Shrooms, Buried, Das Waisenkind, Das Waisenhaus, Das Leben des David Gale, A Perfect Getaway, Layer Cake, Captivity


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Wahnsinn, Snef    Und danke, dass Du bereits die Links rausgesucht hast.


----------



## Thallassa (23. Januar 2012)

In der Liste fehlt eindeutig der beste dieser ganzen "Mindfuck"-Filme 

Botched - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Ebenfalls noch zu empfehlen:
Enter the Void - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rurdo (23. Januar 2012)

Der TOP Ultrafragminddurchschädelfickhööhääloolfilm ist Funny Games U.S -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funny_Games_U.S.


----------



## Thallassa (23. Januar 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Der TOP Ultrafragminddurchschädelfickhööhääloolfilm ist Funny Games U.S -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funny_Games_U.S.


 
JA! Verdammt genau der! Ich hab ihn zwei Mal gesehen gehabt und mir ist der Name nie wieder eingefallen ^^ Danke!


----------



## Rurdo (23. Januar 2012)

Hahah hat er dich genauso mindfucked wie mich und freunde?


----------



## Thallassa (23. Januar 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Hahah hat er dich genauso mindfucked wie mich und freunde?


 
Aber hart ^^


----------



## Rurdo (23. Januar 2012)

Haha, ich hab ihn aufgenommen^^ ich guck ihn mir jz mal an 
<-- erinnerst du dich an den?


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Januar 2012)

Distanz
IMDb - Distanz (2009)

Hinterlässt bei mir zumindest nen -Effekt. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass nicht jeder dem Film mag.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Updates eingefügt. Danke an alle


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

Serie:

Misfits (TV Series 2009) - IMDb
Misfits (Fernsehserie)- Wikipedia
Misfits | E4 Trailer - YouTube

einfach nur abgefahren die serie


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Januar 2012)

No Man's Land

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Man’s_Land


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Januar 2012)

Wurde hier schon genannt, aber Butterfly Effect ist absolut krank. 
Ach und Mulholland Drive ist auch... unbeschreiblich. O.o Mindfuck halt. Ich erinnere nur an die Albtraumszene mit dem Psychater und dem Monster bei Winkies.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. Januar 2012)

Valhalla Rising - IMDb
Irgendwie ist der ganze Film komplett anders...


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wurde hier schon genannt, aber Butterfly Effect ist absolut krank.



Imo einer der geilsten Filme 

Vielen Dank an alle, Updates eingefügt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Januar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nicht richtig verstanden, was ein Mindfuckfilm ist, aber evtl ist "The Human Centipede" einer! 
-> The Human Centipede (First Sequence)
-> Kontrovers oder krank? "The Human Centipede" / "A Serbian Film" - YouTube
Der Film ist sehr krank und hat BTW auch mal wieder den _"bösen Deutschen"_ dabei...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rurdo (25. Januar 2012)

Ich sag mal Tokyo Gore Police... Also vom Mindfuck-faktor würde ich es bei 20000000000% einstufen...


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein Film mit WTF-Ende!  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babylon_A.D.

Der Spruch aus dem Film blieb hängen! 


> Rettet den Planeten! Immer wenn ich diesen Aufkleber an einem Auto sehe muss ich lachen. Rettet den Planeten. Wozu denn und vor wem? Vor uns selbst? Was ist denn mit Gott kann der uns nicht helfen? Nein glaube ich nicht. Gott hat uns so viel gegeben um zu sehen was wir daraus machen. Selbst beschissene Laborratten hätten sich besser angestellt. Das leben ist hart


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

----- Updates eingefügt. Danke  -----


----------



## Deimos (26. Januar 2012)

Kaum zu glauben, dass bei den Serien South Park fehlt.  Verglichen dazu empfinde ich die meisten aufgeführten Serien als relativ "normal" (Dexter, Law&Order, usw.).

Bei den Filmen wäre ggf. noch Shrooms zu nennen, der ein relativ unerwartetes Ende bietet. Ansonsten bietet der Film aber für mehrmaliges Schauen nicht allzu viel. 
Inglourious Basterds beinhaltet auch den einen oder anderen WTF-Moment (Kino-Szene ).


----------



## GPHENOM (26. Januar 2012)

Ziemlicher Mindfuck Film mit Multiframe technik und offenem Ende: The Tracey Fragments

Ist lohnenswert sich den mal anzugucken


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

mir kam grad noch Black Sheep in den sinn
ob der heier nu passt ist die andere frage aber ich finde die idee von mutierenden schafen die menschen angreifen schon SEHR wtf?!?!
aber das ganze ist halt eigentlich zum brüllen komisch...

kommt mir doch beim schreiben noch was in den sinn... slashers
der film ist einfach nur daneben. auch wieder zum brüllen komisch aber schon recht wtf 

und ich hab daheim noch einen rumliegen, ähnlicher typ film, aber mir fällt der name nicht ein  war mal in einer pc action oderso  (nachtrag folgt)

EDIIIIIT: --> ich sprach von tokyo gore police, der wurde aber wie grad gesehen einige posts vorher schon erwähnt ^^


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2012)

> der film ist einfach nur daneben. auch wieder zum brüllen komisch aber schon recht wtf


 
Da fällt mir der hier ein: 
Ey Mann, wo is


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2012)

Dann kann man auch _Tarzoon, Schande des Dschungels_ dazu nehmen.
Ist eben die Frage, was die Liste am Ende wirklich beinhalten sollte. WTF-Klamauk-Filme gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Bei eher überraschungsarmen Simpel-Serien wie L&O, OC California, Supernatural u.a. packe ich mir auch etwas an den Kopf. Aber okay - Ansprüche unterscheiden sich.

Aber es gibt noch etwas Nachschlag:
The Big Lebowski
Pans Labyrinth


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Januar 2012)

Habe auch noch einen, den ich zwar noch nicht gesehen habe, aber was man darüber lesen kann und vielleicht kann mich jemand bestätigen, sollte der in diese Liste aufgenommen werden: Martyrs.


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

--- Updates eingefügt ---

Danke


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch _Tarzoon, Schande des Dschungels_ dazu nehmen.


 
WTF Du bist der erste der mir übern weg rennt der auch Tarzoon kennt  Is aber schon etwas Mindfuck der film.

Also für mich nen absoluter Mindfuck Klassiker von Peter Jackson 

Meet The Feebles 
Der Film ist so durchgeknallt 
Meet the Feebles

Oder auch von Peter Jackson 
Bad Taste 
Bad Taste

Oder auch StreetTrash ( ich geh mal von aus das er nicht aufm Index ist weil der auf Arte schonmal in Deutschland ausgestrahlt wurde ) 
Street Trash

Am besten alle 3 hinternander schauen, dann is das Hirn wirklich gef.....


----------



## IceMaster88 (30. Januar 2012)

Wüde noch "Inception" einfügen.

Das mit den "Träume bauen" und "Traum in Traum" ist schon sehr "Mind-****" und das Ende sowieso... WTF


----------



## Betschi (30. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> WTF Du bist der erste der mir übern weg rennt der auch Tarzoon kennt  Is aber schon etwas Mindfuck der film.
> 
> Also für mich nen absoluter Mindfuck Klassiker von Peter Jackson
> 
> ...



Braindead hast du noch vergessen


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Januar 2012)

Ja Braindead ist aber noch nicht so wirklich Mindfuck, zählt zumindest für mich nicht dazu, wobei die scene mit dem Kind und der Mutierten Oma ja schon strange sind.


----------



## Ahab (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte da noch Eden Lake. 

Der Film hat mir durchweg eigentlich keinen Spaß gemacht.  Das Ende war unheimlich verstörend... 

Eden Lake Der ist sogar noch übler als Funny Games, bei dem weiß man wenigstens von Anfang an, dass es sicher nicht gut ausgeht. 

Und äh... wo ist denn The Blair Witch Project ? Absoluter Klassiker! Spaltet extrem der Streifen, entweder man findet ihn langweilig oder macht sich in die Hose.  Ich war eher letzterer. Recht fieses Ende...




Birdy84 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch einen, den ich zwar noch nicht gesehen habe, aber was man darüber lesen kann und vielleicht kann mich jemand bestätigen, sollte der in diese Liste aufgenommen werden: Martyrs.


 
Unbedingt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Januar 2012)

WTF-Moviez: Serenity


----------



## raulduke467 (1. Februar 2012)

Zu den Serien möchte ich auf jeden Fall noch Oz und The Wire empfehlen.

Oz ist eine Gefängnisserie (der Pilot wurde am 12. Juli 1997 ausgestrahlt) die den Alltag im fiktiven Hochsicherheitsgefängnis Oswald State Penetentiary darstellt. Es wird dabei 6 Staffeln nicht langweilig obwohl man Oz bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen und Rückblenden nicht verlässt. Ich glaube die Serie gibts nur auf Englisch, das tut der Serie aber keinen Abbruch weil so redet der Mafiosi wie ein Mafiosi, der Gangsta from tha hood auch so. Dadurch dass die Serie von einem Privatsender (HBO) gebastelt wurde, gibt es keine Zensur und es gibt Gewalt a mas. Das ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und auch an den scheinbar engen Raum (Gefängnis) muss man sich erst gewöhnen.

Oz (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Zu Wire möchte ich gar nicht soviel sagen. Die sollte eh auch bei uns hierzulande bekannt sein gibts auch zumindest teilweise auf Deutsch. Um aber in den vollen Genuss der Serie zu kommen umbedingt auf Englisch schauen.

The Wire

btw: Subtitles findet man zu fast allem was das Herz begehrt in vielen Sprachen auf podnapisi.net

Viel Spass!


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

Danke mal wieder an alle Beteiligten   ---Updates eingefügt---


----------



## sersch02 (1. Februar 2012)

"Antichrist"
Antichrist (Film)


----------



## OctoCore (1. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> WTF Du bist der erste der mir übern weg rennt der auch Tarzoon kennt  Is aber schon etwas Mindfuck der film.



Vielleicht nur der Erste, der es zugibt.  Ich stehe eben zu meinem schlechten Geschmack. 


Was zu den Serien unbedingt noch fehlt ist Nummer 6 / The Prisoner.
Das Original von 1967.
Die Kritiken am Remake, das grade auf ZDF Neo läuft, sind ja recht durchwachsen. Habe selbst noch keine Folge davon gesehen (aber aufgezeichnet). Wenn sie durch sind, gebe ich mir die Sache mal am Stück.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Februar 2012)

Ich empfinde eine echte Faszination an WTF/Horrofilmen. Aber wenn ich mir einen Film anschaue, bei dem auch nur die geringste Schockszene vorkommt, dreh ich fast durch und kann wochenlang nicht schlafen. 
Bei Mullholland Drive zum Beispiel. Ich habe den vor ca. 4 Wochen gesehen, und gehe immernoch langsam um alle Ecken. xD Bei Games ist das garnicht so. Da empfinde ich keine Angst. Auch bei Amnesia nicht wirklich, da genieße ich die Atmo auch wenn das Spiel mir keinen Spaß macht. Warum das bei Filmen so extrem ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## benny71 (1. Februar 2012)

Also das hier darf auch nicht fehlen..Blood In Blood Out


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

Wow, 100 Beiträge und 167 Filme/Serien sind schon zusammen gekommen.  

--- Updates eingefügt ---


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Februar 2012)

Jopp...Chapeau! Schaue hier zum Anregungen sammeln auch immer wieder gerne rein. Ein Abo, daß sich lohnt.


----------



## Betschi (4. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich empfinde eine echte Faszination an WTF/Horrofilmen. Aber wenn ich mir einen Film anschaue, bei dem auch nur die geringste Schockszene vorkommt, dreh ich fast durch und kann wochenlang nicht schlafen.
> Bei Mullholland Drive zum Beispiel. Ich habe den vor ca. 4 Wochen gesehen, und gehe immernoch langsam um alle Ecken. xD Bei Games ist das garnicht so. Da empfinde ich keine Angst. Auch bei Amnesia nicht wirklich, da genieße ich die Atmo auch wenn das Spiel mir keinen Spaß macht. Warum das bei Filmen so extrem ist weiß ich nicht


 
Hab mir letztens auch Mulholland Drive angeguckt. Wurde aber nicht schlau aus dem Film


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Februar 2012)

W00t? Softy ist gesperrt...!? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Februar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> W00t? Softy ist gesperrt...!?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Und quantenslipstream auch..?!?!
Was ist denn hier passiert?


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Februar 2012)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und quantenslipstream auch..?!?!
> Was ist denn hier passiert?


 ...Das frage ich mich auch.
Beides sind hier sehr elementare User, ohne diese ist das Forum anders. Hoffentlich werden sie bald wieder freigeschaltet und alles ist wieder OK.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Februar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir letztens auch Mulholland Drive angeguckt. Wurde aber nicht schlau aus dem Film



Mein Deutsch Lehrer sagte, auch er musste sich den Film 3-4 mal anschauen um ihn zu verstehen. Die eine Szene, du dürftest wissen welche ich meine, ist aber echt krass.


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Februar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> ...Das frage ich mich auch.
> Beides sind hier sehr elementare User, ohne diese ist das Forum anders. Hoffentlich werden sie bald wieder freigeschaltet und alles ist wieder OK.
> 
> 
> ...


Würde mich auchmal interessieren wobei die angeeckt sind...


----------



## OctoCore (5. Februar 2012)

Bestimmt ein Overflow im Beitragszähler und das System hat sie vorsichtshalber ausgeknipst.


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. Februar 2012)

So oder so garantiert kalter Entzug für die beiden. Grad Softy fehlt bei den Beratungsfreds...


----------



## type_o (6. Februar 2012)

Bei diesen zwei Teilen bin ich mal richtig in Angst versunken: The Descent1&2! Calvaire oder Frontiers sind da ähnlich!
Man, wo ist SOFTY? Wo QUANTI? Diese Leute fehlen in diesem Forum!


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Februar 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Man, wo ist SOFTY? Wo QUANTI? Diese Leute fehlen in diesem Forum!


Siehe *hier*.


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (6. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit "Das Gespenst der Freiheit" und "Der diskrete Charme der Bourgeoisie" von Luis Bunuel ? Fand ich persönlich sehr gut.
"Der Sinn des Lebens" und "Das Leben des Brian" von den Pythons dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

P.S. Dr. Seltsam - Der Name ist Programm...


----------



## OctoCore (10. Februar 2012)

Das große Fressen ist auch noch ein Kandidat.

Mal sehen, wann Softy aus dem Real-Life-Knast wieder in die echte virtuelle Realität des Forums zurück darf.
Dann hat er gleich was zu tun.


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2012)

Soo, liebe Liebenden, ich bin wieder da 

Ich habe noch den Film hier eingefügt: Triangle, ein imo recht guter Zeitschleifen-Geisterschiff-Psycho-Horror-Thriller-Mindfuck 

---Updates eingefügt---


----------



## OctoCore (10. Februar 2012)

Ach, du darfst wieder raus (oder rein) ins echte virtuelle Leben!


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Februar 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen Softy. Möge die Macht mit dir sein. 
Schönes Wochenende.

Noch ein kleiner Filmtipp am rande. Bissel Mindfuck, aber wtf zumeist: Einfach zu haben.


----------



## type_o (10. Februar 2012)

Hey Softy, schön das Du wieder an Bord bist! 
Hier noch mal ein Film, dessen Ende ich so nicht erwartet habe und welcher schon harter Stoff ist: The Midnight Meat Train! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2012)

Danke Euch 3  

Ja, eine Woche Real-Life war schon hart  Da fehlt einfach der "bearbeiten"-Button


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Februar 2012)

Schön, daß Eure Sperre schon vorbei ist.


----------



## Lindianer (11. Februar 2012)

Da Ich vor kuzem selbst mal wiede nen Horrorfilm Marathon gemacht hab, fallen mir grad ganz viele ein....ich sortier mal aus, was noch nicht auf der Liste steht...
Überhaupt merk ich grad, dass ich zuviel Filme gucke, ich hab fast alles auf  der Liste gesehn. Das weckt Erinnerungen...Primer war ja mal echt  weird... Und The Ususal Suspects hat das beste Filmende überhaupt.

Aber hier noch ein paar Titel: (wenn ich dazuschreibe ob es wegen dem Ende ist oder nicht, kann mna bei einigen vielleicht das ende erraten, also lass ichs, die meisten sind ohnehin einfach insgesamt seltsam)

-Blindness (Stadt der Blinden)
-Never Let me go (Alles, was wir geben mussten)
-The Truman Show
-Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Vergiss mein nicht)
-Deadgirl
-Cube
-Yellowbrickroad (also der war wirklich nur seltsam...erst vor kurzen  geguckt und mich dann gefragt, wie ich den durchgehalten hab)
- Changeling (der von 2008)
- Let the Right one in (So finster die Nacht)
- Village of the Damned (egal welche Version)
- Schatten der Wahrheit
- Shuttle
- Hobo with a Shotgun (erspart einem das Drogenkaufen, einfach nur weirdo)
- Fear and loathing in Las Vegas
- Nightwatch (am liebsten in der Originalversion von '94, remake ist aber auch gut)


Und dann noch ein paar Klassiker aus der Asia-Ecke, die in dieser ansonsten sehr coolen Liste doch etwas kurz kommt:
- Dark water
- The Eye
- Audition
- The Grudge 
- Ringu (The Ring)

Und wer generell auf gruseligen Mindfuck steht sollte sich auch  unbedingt "Riget" von Lars von Trier anschaun,hier bekannt als "Geister"  oder "Kingdom". Davon gibts auch ne US-Version namens Kingdom Hospital,  hab ich aber auch noch nicht gesehn. Eigentlich solle man sich Sowieso alles von dem anschaun wenn man seltsam mag... Antichrist wurde ja schon genannt. Dogville ist auch auf jeden Fall ne Empfehlung wert!

Und wers so richtig eklig mach: Salò - Die 120 Tage von Sodom


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2012)

Die US-Version von "Geister" wurde von Stephen King für den amerikanischen Markt adaptiert. 

Auch ziemlich WTF:
Die Passion Christi


----------



## type_o (11. Februar 2012)

@ Lindianer: Cube I & II find ich gut! 
Was ich noch gesehen hab ist: Battle Royal! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Februar 2012)

Identität mit John Cusack.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten, besonders an Lindianer für die umfangreiche Erweiterung 

Die Liste ist aktualisiert, und ich habe versucht sie etwas übersichtlicher zu gestalten. Wenn jemand eine Idee zum besseren Layout (mehrspaltig oder so, keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert )  hat, immer her damit, denn so langsam scrollt man sich die Finger wund


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Februar 2012)

Solaris (Original)
Mr. Brooks
Event Horizon
Die Mächte des Wahnsinns
Vanilla Sky

Alles definitiv erstklassige "Mindfuck"-Filme. 

Eine komplette Liste mit den meiner Meinung nach packendsten Filmen hab ich schonmal gespostet:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...filmsammlung-nicht-fehlen-37.html#post2890728


----------



## Lindianer (12. Februar 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Solaris (Original)
> Mr. Brooks
> Event Horizon
> Die Mächte des Wahnsinns
> ...


 
Oh ja, Mr Brooks war toll. Und Die Mächte des Wahnsinns hab ich auch schon mehrmals geschaut, immernoch gudd. Zu Solaris bin ich irgendiw noch nicht gekommen...

Irgendwie fehlt "Matrix", oder? Und "Crash", der von Cronenberg....eigentlich alles von Cronenberg, wo ichs jetzt so bedenke. Auf jeden Falls mal "Crash", "Dead Ringers" (Unzertrennlich), "Videodrome"

Und nochwas Lustiges:
"Kung Pow"
"Stranger than Fiction" fand ich auch sehr schön! Toller film mit Will Farrell und Emma Thompson.

Hm, an Serien hätt ich noch: Pushing Daisies, ...fand ich irgendwie ne coole Idee

Und bei Literatur wüsste ich auch einiges, falls Interesse besteht, da Weird Fiction and älterer SCi-Fi Kram eigentlich so mein Hauptinteresse ist. Aber ohne da jetzt groß ne Liste anzufangen, kann man bedenkenlos Ray Bradbury und Jack Finney emfehlen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (13. Februar 2012)

What about "City of God" ??


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

THX!!

---- Updates eingefügt ----


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Mir fällt noch ein:

- Green Zone
Green Zone

- Ausnahmezustand
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausnahmezustand_(Film)

- Nicht auflegen!
Nicht auflegen!

- The Hurt Locker
Tödliches Kommando
(Dieses Ende oO) 

PS: Post Nr. 12.000


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. Februar 2012)

Das Leben des Brian habt ihr aber Bitte was ist mit "Als Frauen noch Schwänze hatten" der fehlt da in der Liste
Und was die Literatur angeht muß da unbedingt Henry Miller(z.B.Opus Pistorum)stehn!


----------



## OctoCore (20. Februar 2012)

Mit Senta Berger, als sie noch schmackofatz war? 
Wenn schon, dann bitte Caveman mit Ringo Starr. Der ist dagegen schon richtiges Arthouse-Kino.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. Februar 2012)

Ohja"Caveman"der ist natürlich auch ein KlassikerAber wie siehts mit"Meet the Feebles"aus


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Aber wie siehts mit"Meet the Feebles"aus


 Der steht da schon.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Februar 2012)

Evtl. die Serie "Dexter"?
Dexter (Fernsehserie)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2012)

Als Serie würde mich noch "Battlestar Galactica" einfallen. Die neue Serie.

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

Danke mal wieder 

--- Updates eingefügt ---


----------



## Betschi (20. Februar 2012)

The Cell wäre auch noch was


----------



## Sickpuppy (20. Februar 2012)

very WTF und wenn man sich das mal genau durch den Kopf gehen lässt, wohl auch Mindfuck vom Feinsten.
Mann beisst Hund:
Mann beißt Hund


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch 25 Stunden und Eure Vorschläge hinzugefügt


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. Februar 2012)

Für Freunde des gepflegten Mindfucks habe ich heute ein besonderes (japanisches) Leckerbissen 

Confessions - Geständnisse
Geständnisse (2010)
Geständnisse

Ihr denkt während dem Film ihr habt den Sachverhalt vollständig begriffen? Weit gefehlt!


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2012)

Grade eben geschaut, Mindfuck vom Feinsten : Neverlost


---Updates eingefügt---


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Februar 2012)

Underworld The Awakening kannst du noch hinzufügen.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Underworld The Awakening kannst du noch hinzufügen.



Mach ich doch glatt


----------



## Ahab (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte da noch The Book of Eli

Der Film ist echt cool, aber nicht unbedingt verstörend oder irreführend. Er hat jedoch eine ziemlich krasse Wende. Sehr empfehlenswert. 

Achso, und als Serie kann ich noch Drawn Together empfehlen. Diese Serie wird leider nicht mehr weitergeführt wies scheint, ich denke mal sie war selbst den Amis zu abgedreht.  Ich reiße da jedenfalls regelmäßige den Mund auf um ihn mir daraufhin zuzuhalten, pack mir an den Kopp, etc, etc. Da ist alles dabei...


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Hab von einem etwas schüchternen Mitglied (nein,  *oGuzee*, ich sage nicht, dass Du es bist   ) den Tipp bekommen, Adams Äpfel mit einzufügen 
Danke an alle 

--Updates eingefügt--


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Auch mit einem ziemlich WTF-Ende (auch wenn es nicht jeden wirklich überraschen wird):  OFDb - John Carpenters The Ward (2010)


----------



## Betschi (1. März 2012)

Ich zieh mir gleich "Mann beisst Hund" rein


----------



## h3liOs (1. März 2012)

High tension


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2012)

Ich habe grade nen Film gesehen und spontan an diesen Thread denken müssen:
"AMER" (Amer (2009) - IMDb)

Also so hat noch selten ein Film mein Hirn gef...


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --- aktualisiert ---


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit:

- Training Day
Training Day

- Brooklyn´s Finest - Gesetz der Straße
Gesetz der Straße

- Der blutige Pfad Gottes I+II
Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Der blutige Pfad Gottes 2

- Burn after Reading
Burn After Reading

- Männer, die auf Ziegen starren
Männer, die auf Ziegen starren

Gerade die Enden sind bei den Filmen echt gut!


----------



## MetallSimon (2. März 2012)

Ich würde Moon auchnoch hinzufügen.
Edit: Und bei den Serien noch Death_Note(Anime).


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

und danke, dass Ihr gleich die Links gepostet habt  ---aktualisiert---


----------



## B3RG1 (4. März 2012)

Das Lazarus Projekt
Gestern Abend auf ProSieben gesehen, konstante Spannung und man weiß während des Films selbst nicht mehr was man glauben soll.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich würde Moon auchnoch hinzufügen.
> Edit: Und bei den Serien noch Death_Note(Anime).


 
Death note gibts doch auch als normale Filme (kein Anime)? Die beiden Teile sind sehr gut wie ich finde aber jetzt weniger Mindf**cking


----------



## folcalor (8. März 2012)

Filme:
Soylent Green (schon was älter)

Serien:
Californication


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2012)

WTF: Night of the Demons


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Danke an alle --- Updates eingefügt ---


----------



## Deschno (16. März 2012)

Coole Zusammenstellung
Hier noch ein paar Vorschläge:
Dancer in the dark
http://[/U][URL]https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_letzten_GlühwürmchenDie letzten Glühwürmchen
Wege zum Ruhm
Delicatessen


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

Vielen Dank  Die Filme habe ich eingefügt, außerdem  Die Haut, in der ich wohne (Mindfuck) und Basic (WTF?! )
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_–_Hinter_jeder_Lüge_eine_Wahrheit


----------



## .::ASDF::. (16. März 2012)

Ben X


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. März 2012)

Nur mal so rein theoretisch: Der Spongebob Schwammkopf Film gehört doch wegen dieser abnormalen Hirnrissigkeit auch hier rein oder?


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. März 2012)

ich hoffe die filme passen 

WTF:
Death Race 
Wanted
Faster

Disturbing-End:
Mann unter FeuerBrücke nach Terabithia (kinder film hatte aber einen etwas flashenden storyverlauf )

vielleicht Lord of War ?

Mindfuck : Drive Angry


----------



## MasterFreak (17. März 2012)

@Softy
Basic ist hart


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

+ Headhunters (2011) Läuft grade im Kino, sehr geiler Film


----------



## micsterni14 (20. März 2012)

Kennt jemand vallhalla rising? Da braucht man echt nerven wie drahtseile...und nicht weil es so spannend wäre....*g*

Voll strange...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. März 2012)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand vallhalla rising? Da braucht man echt nerven wie drahtseile...und nicht weil es so spannend wäre....*g*
> 
> Voll strange...


Meiner Ansicht nach dennoch ein Erlebnis, wenn man bereit ist, sich auf diesen sperrigen Film einzustellen... Mads Mikkelsen als "One-Eye" ueberzeugt durch allein seine Praesenz, in der er kein einziges Wort spricht, sondern er laesst dem Zuschauer durch Mimik und Gestik die Wahl... oder auch nicht.

Man kann diesen Film nicht mit der gewoehnlichen Herangehensweise goutieren, was nicht heissen soll, der unbedarfte Zuschauer waere ein Einfaltspinsel, nein, nein - doch wie gesagt, man muss in der Stimmung fuer einen TRIP sein, teilweise wird man (vor allen Dingen zum Ende hin) dafuer mit surrealen Bildkompositionen belohnt - Bild und Ton gehen dann eine hypnotische Verschmelzung ein, entweder fuehlt man sich stante pede vom Gesehenen dann ergriffen oder man bleibt mit einem grossen "?" zurueck, denn dazwischen gibt es nichts.

Ein wohltuender Film, der die Sprachlosigkeit, ja "Schweigen" an sich zur Kunstform erhebt - vielleicht ist es dies was den durch Krawallmedien tagtaeglich ueberfluteten Menschen zuerst einmal ratlos dastehen laesst.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

Ich fand Walhalla Rising furchtbar öde, so möchtegern künstlerisch und athmosphärisch - einer der miesesten Filme, die ich und meine 3 Kumpels je gesehen haben (und wir schauen jeden Monat mind 6 Filme zusammen). Der Anfang war noch okay, aber ich brauche nun wirklich nicht einem Typen, der im Boot sitzt und bei Stille leer in die Gegend schaut, zuzusehen und mir Wechsel von irgendwelchen Naturaufnahmen ohne jegliche Handlung und Musik anzutun...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. März 2012)

So unterschiedlich sind die Wahrnehmungen... einer dieser Filme, wo es entweder sofort "zuendet" oder aber "langweilig und nichtssagende Shaice" ist.
Ist ja auch OK.


----------



## VanHalen (23. März 2012)

Super Zusammentragungen hier, da werde ich in nächster Zeit sicherlich einige Sahnestücke finden.
-->The Machinist wie ich schon erwähnt, eine absolute Empfehlung, kann ich nur zustimmen!!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit shutter island


----------



## Softy (23. März 2012)

Der ist schon drin


----------



## type_o (23. März 2012)

Wie ist es mit: >The Wicker Man<? 
Der hat auch Potential! 
Zwar nicht so für Jeden, aber krasser Film mit herben Ende! 

Edit: und noch eine Empfehlung: Kill Theory!!!

MfG type_o


----------



## phila_delphia (24. März 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach dennoch ein Erlebnis, wenn man bereit ist, sich auf diesen sperrigen Film einzustellen... Mads Mikkelsen als "One-Eye" ueberzeugt durch allein seine Praesenz, in der er kein einziges Wort spricht, sondern er laesst den Zuschauer durch Mimik und Gestik die Wahl... oder auch nicht.
> 
> Man kann diesen Film nicht mit der gewoehnlichen Herangehensweise goutieren, was nicht heissen soll, der unbedarfte Zuschauer waere ein Einfaltspinsel, nein, nein - doch wie gesagt, man muss in der Stimmung fuer einen TRIP sein, teilweise wird man (vor allen Dingen zum Ende hin) dafuer mit surrealen Bildkompositionen belohnt - Bild und Ton gehen dann eine hypnotische Verschmelzung ein, entweder fuehlt man sich stante pede vom Gesehenen dann ergriffen oder man bleibt mit einem grossen "?" zurueck, denn dazwischen gibt es nichts.
> 
> ...


 
Auch wenn ich selbst das Wort "wohltuend" für diesen Film nicht verwenden würde... Er lohnt sich schon alleine deshalb um zu erleben, wie wandlungsfähig Herr Mikkelsen ist. Ich selbst fand die Bilder klasse und gerade die Fahrt im Boot eine unglaublich intensive Szene. Insgesamt beeindruckend, wie ein derart reduzierter Film eine solche Atmosphäre entfalten. Wirklich gelungen... Obwohl mich das Ende auch verstört hat. Zugleich: Immerhin hat der schweigende Kempe seinen Auftrag als Schutzengel ja erledigt.

Grüße


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. März 2012)

Sagen wir mal "Wohltuend" in seiner Karthasis... ich war nach der Sichtung wirklich erst mal so was von geflasht, hatte schon lange nicht mehr so einen Film vor meinen Augen (und Ohren), der mich von vorne bis hinten dermassen in seinen Bann zu ziehen wusste...

Ich halte mich fuer einen relativ bodenstaendigen Menschen, doch wenn ich diesen Film sehe, mit seiner "Nein-wir-nehmen-dich-nicht-an-die-Hand-und-erklaeren-dir-alles" Attituede, well by the grace o' our Lord saviour, ich kann mich darin wirklich bodenlos verlieren.

Love at the first sight.

Vielleicht muss man auch ein bisschen (oder mehr) als der Mainstream "Voll-auffe-Omme-und-dann-bitte-Kabumm" Gucker gepolt sein (ja ja, Polemik macht Spass ), um damit etwas anfangen zu koennen.

Ansonsten ist genau dieser Film auch ein guter Stresstest, um zu sehen ob eine dich potentiell interessierende Frau, es bei dir aushaelt oder nicht.
Zumindest ansatweise anhand ihrer Reaktionen dabei/danach.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

---Updates eingefügt---

So langsam machen wir imdb.de Konkurrenz


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2012)

Da fehlen noch ein paar gute.  

Bube, Dame, König, Gras
Bube, Dame, König, grAS

Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten
Snatch

Rock N Rolla
Rock N Rolla

Eagle Eye
Eagle Eye

Final Destination (Reihe)
Final Destination

Fletcher´s Visionen
Fletcher

Gesetz der Rache
Gesetz der Rache

Planet Terror
Planet Terror

Death Proof
Death Proof

Mindhunters
Mindhunters

Quarantäne
Quarantäne (2008)

Reservoir Dogs
Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Softy (26. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für das umfangreiche Update. 

Habe alles eingefügt, und noch ein paar Quentin Tarantino Filme (Natural Born Killers, Pulp Fiction und From  Dusk Till Dawn)


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> So langsam machen wir imdb.de Konkurrenz


Yupp, hier scheint man fleißig reinzuschauen: Hits: 9.542 (Stand 01:58).


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. März 2012)

Also ich hab gestern The Road gesehen und denke, der passt auch ganz gut 

War echt gut der Film, sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Dustin91 (27. März 2012)

Chernobyl Diaries - Official Trailer #1 - Horror Movie (2012) HD - YouTube

Ich denke, dieser Film hat Potenzial.
Die Thematik um Tschernobyl und Pripjat fasziniert mich ohne Ende und deshalb wird dieser Film für mich ein Must-see.


----------



## AeroX (27. März 2012)

Dustin91 schrieb:
			
		

> Chernobyl Diaries - Official Trailer #1 - Horror Movie (2012) HD - YouTube
> 
> Ich denke, dieser Film hat Potenzial.
> Die Thematik um Tschernobyl und Pripjat fasziniert mich ohne Ende und deshalb wird dieser Film für mich ein Must-see.



Dieselbe Meinung teile ich auch. Fasziniert mich auch ohne Ende


----------



## Research (28. März 2012)

Dänische Delikatessen. Dänische Delikatessen - Wurstphilosophie - YouTube

In China essen sie Hunde In China essen sie Hunde (German) - YouTube ab 1h 10 sec.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

> In China essen sie Hunde In China essen sie Hunde (German) - YouTube ab 1h 10 sec.


Dann gleich noch: Old Men in new Cars 
Old Men in New Cars


----------



## Softy (29. März 2012)

*** Updates eingefügt ***



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern The Road gesehen und denke, der passt auch ganz gut
> 
> War echt gut der Film, sehr zu empfehlen



Ich habe schon lang keinen so trostlosen, düsteren, depressiven und melancholischen postapokalyptischen Film mehr gesehen, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2012)

Weiß nicht ob der Film auch darunter fällt, aber ist nen Klassiker und ein Film der meiner Meinung nach in jede DVD Sammlung gehört:

Black Rain

genial ist auch der Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. April 2012)

Timecrimes - leider ohne Wikipedia-Artikel! 
Suchergebnisse für
Timecrimes - Mord ist nur eine Frage der Zeit Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Karra Elejalde, Candela Fernandez, Barbara Goenaga, Nigel Cole: Filme & TV


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## phila_delphia (15. April 2012)

Hi!

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt im Starpost "Johnny zieht in den Krieg"  von Dalton Trumbo. Das ist ein genialer und kritisch surealer Film. Er erzählt die Geschichte eines Menschen, der im Krieg so schwer verletzt wird, dass er vermeintlich keinen Kontakt mehr zur Außenwelt aufnehmen kann und nun in seiner eigenen/inneren Welt lebt in der sich Erinnerungen, Träume und Phantasien mir Umweltreizen verquicken...

Johnny zieht in den Krieg

Ach ja - ihr kennt den Film aus dem Metallica Video zu "One"

Metallica - One - YouTube

Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2012)

Heute is bei mir grade einer dabeigekommen...: Kill List.
Was für ein irrer Film


----------



## Softy (15. April 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

Den Film Timecrimes habe ich unter Los Cronocrímenes eingefügt.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. April 2012)

Heart of America darf glaube ich auch nicht fehlen...


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. April 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Heart of America darf glaube ich auch nicht fehlen...


 Ein Film von Herrn Boll...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. April 2012)

Mindfuck halt


----------



## Deschno (19. April 2012)

Hab nur die Anfangssequenz gesehen. Die ist aber definitiv WTF! Irreversibel


----------



## Research (23. April 2012)

Iron Sky Trailers 1, 2 & 3 (Space Nazis Atack!!) - YouTube

Iron Sky. Dafür war ich im Kino. Hat sich gelohnt.

Popcorn, Schwarzer Humor und gute Unterhaltung voraus. Samt Moral am Ende der Geschicht.


----------



## Softy (23. April 2012)

Vielen Dank  ---UPDATES EINGEFÜGT---


----------



## roxei (26. April 2012)

post no. 2 ....

absolut fertigster film ist "barfly" mit micky rourke.
und für zwischendurch "afro samurai"

gruß
roxei


----------



## DAEF13 (30. April 2012)

Hat hier jemand "Hardwired" gesehen? Lief grad auf Pro7^^
Vom Stil her in etwa mit Gamer zu vergleichen (der vorher gesendet wurde ), nur nicht ganz so brutal...


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

_****Updates eingefügt****_


----------



## Research (30. April 2012)

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
Oldboy
Lady Vengeance


----------



## newjohnny (30. April 2012)

I AM Legend! 

Auf jeden Fall mal etwas anderes, als die übliche 0815 Hollywoodfilme.


----------



## M1911 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir letztes Braindead angesehen.
Was ist das für ein Film xD Zwar ziemlich lustig aber der Peter Jackson hat doch echt eine an der Waffel.
Vorallem die alte Frau am Ende


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Mai 2012)

M1911 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztes Braindead angesehen.
> Was ist das für ein Film xD Zwar ziemlich lustig aber der Peter Jackson hat doch echt eine an der Waffel.
> Vorallem die alte Frau am Ende


 Empfehle dann auch noch Bad Taste vom selben Regisseur .


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Mai 2012)

M1911 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztes Braindead angesehen.
> Was ist das für ein Film xD Zwar ziemlich lustig aber der Peter Jackson hat doch echt eine an der Waffel.
> Vorallem die alte Frau am Ende


 
Ich kann mich noch an die Szene mit dem Rasenmäher erinnern - göttlich DD


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

_****Liste wurde aktualisiert****_


----------



## Xaipe (7. Mai 2012)

Definitiv Oldboy, einer, wenn nicht sogar der beste Film, den ich bisher gesehen hab.

Und um was neues hinzuzufügen: Melancholia.
Ein Film rund um ein Gefühl, absolut verstörend, den ganzen Film lang mit dem gewissen "WTF guck ich gerade"-Gefühl und am Ende haben die Personen, die den Film mit mir geguckt haben alle richtig seltsam geschlafen. Krankesten Träume meines Lebens. Er ist nicht lustig, oder gruselig und am Ende ohne AHA-Effekt, aber ich habe noch nie eine so gute Stimmung in einem Film, vor allem eine so dichte, gesehen! Seht aber über die ersten 10min hinweg. Sie sind langwierig, bauen aber die Atmosphäre schon sehr gut auf.


----------



## Sethnix (25. Mai 2012)

RED Line (Anime) hat leider keine wirkliche Hintergrundstory Redline (2009 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gran Torino Gran Torino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

V for Vendetta http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_for_Vendetta_(film)


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

Ich habe außerdem noch Spiel mit der Angst mit reingenommen.


----------



## KhaosKind (9. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Liste, vieles kenne ich, einiges muss ich wohl noch nachholen.. 
Spontan fallen mir noch ein paar Ergänzungen ein: 

Warum auch immer der noch nicht draufsteht:
Revolver

Alt, aber Jodorowsky hat mit diesen beiden Filmen echt was geleistet.. bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache, sollte aber auf dieser Liste auf KEINEN Fall fehlen. 
Holy Mountain bzw. Montana Sacra - Der Heilige Berg
El Topo

Wenn mir noch was einfällt, meld ich mich xD


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Juni 2012)

Softy, am besten wär, wenn du die Liste splittest (Spoiler oder sowas.). Mindfuckspoiler, Disturbing-Endspoiler und WTFspoiler.
Und noch ein Film: Déjà Vu – Wettlauf gegen die Zeit


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzungen, ich  habe die Liste aktualisiert 

@Snef
Die Idee ist gut, aber ich kenne bei Weitem nicht alle Filme, daher kann ich die Liste nicht splitten. Außerdem sind viele Filme schwer einer Kategorie zuzuordnen


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2012)

Da hast du auch wieder wahr, da würden die Filme manchmal in jeder Liste auftauchen. Da leidet die Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal im Startpost ein bisschen rumgespoilert, ist übersichtlicher.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2012)

Bei Serien hab ich Touch vermisst.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Hab ich mit reingenommen


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2012)

Oh, hab noch PLL vergessen.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2012)

Mir hat Tattoo ganz gut gefallen und der war auch am Ende irgendwie hart... Tattoo (Film)


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

Der neue Resident Evil ist mein heißer Anwärter auf WTF bzw. Disturbing-End!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fetL5JuKGv4

Mal sehen was das wird. Sie aus als ob alles nur eine art Simualtion gewesen wäre.


----------



## type_o (17. Juni 2012)

@ >>Painkiller<< : wenn es doch schon soweit wäre! Ich warte auch auf diesen Teil, bei der Besetzung . 
Es sieht so aus, als ob Sie Real&Simulation einsetzen. 

MfG type_o


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus, als ob Sie Real&Simulation einsetzen.
> 
> MfG type_o



Steh grad aufn Schlauch. Was ist mit Real&Simulation gemeint?


----------



## type_o (17. Juni 2012)

Die Art wie der Film gemacht wird! Also alles am PC, oder doch mit Darsteller'n. 

MfG type_o


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2012)

Man erkennt schon das es zum großteil ein Greenscreenfootage-Film ist.


----------



## type_o (17. Juni 2012)

ja, aber die frage war: wird der Film komplett am PC gemacht. Was ich nicht denke! 

MfG type_o


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> ja, aber die frage war: wird der Film komplett am PC gemacht. Was ich nicht denke!
> 
> MfG type_o


 
Na, ich hab doch geschrieben zum großteil.  also nicht komplett.


----------



## type_o (17. Juni 2012)

Womit eigentlich alles geklärt sein sollte!  
und nun schluss mit !

MfG type_o


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2012)

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ein kommender WTF-Film.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_xIZaJyuM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

*Die Liste wurde aktualisiert.*

Ein Remake von Total Recall  Das ist Blasphemie  Aber das Original könnte man schon mal in die Liste mit aufnehmen.


----------



## type_o (18. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> *Die Liste wurde aktualisiert.*
> 
> Ein Remake von Total Recall  Das ist Blasphemie  Aber das Original könnte man schon mal in die Liste mit aufnehmen.



 mehr muß ich dazu nicht sagen! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2012)

Pakt der Rache mit Nicolas Cage OFDb - Pakt der Rache (2011) hat auch ein "WTF!"-Ende, bzw. an sich ist es eher das komplette letzte Drittel des IMHO recht gut gelungenen Thrillers, aber auch der Schluss ist ein bisschen "WTF!" oder zumindest "Damn!!!"


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Die Art wie der Film gemacht wird! Also alles am PC, oder doch mit Darsteller'n.
> 
> MfG type_o


 
Nein, das hab ich eig. nicht gemeint. 
Ich meinte damit eher, das Alice ihre komplette Vergangenheit nur eine Simulation war! So kommt das nämlich in dem Trailer rüber.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juni 2012)

Auch Black Swan wär was für die Liste:
Black Swan
Irgendwann weiß man kaum noch, was halluziniert ist und was nicht..


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Juni 2012)

Da hast du verdammt recht, Black Swan ist so en richtiger WTF Film.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

***Updates eingefügt***

Auch ziemlich WTF?! : Die geheimnisvolle Fremde: Amazon.de: Kristin Scott Thomas, Ethan Hawke, Joanna Kulig, Douglas Kennedy, Pawel Pawlikowski: Filme & TV


----------



## batmaan (21. Juni 2012)

Darf ich auch ein WTF  Buchende erwähnen?! Naja, ich tus einfach  
Der Sandmann von E.T Hoffmann. Man weiß nicht mehr was Realitität ist und was nicht. Und am Ende ist man sowieso nur noch am denken: "wtf?!!"


----------



## type_o (24. Juni 2012)

@<<Painkiller>>: wenn dem so ist, also alles bisherige eine Simulation, dann frage ich mich, wie Alice es geschafft hatim dritten Teil UMBRELA so einen Schaden zuzufügen? 
Aber genau das ist dann WTF.  
Black Swan ist echt  

MfG type_o 

EDIT: vllt auch ein Anwärter auf WTF: 'All the Boys loves Mandy Lane'


----------



## orca113 (28. Juni 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> @<<Painkiller>>: wenn dem so ist, also alles bisherige eine Simulation, dann frage ich mich, wie Alice es geschafft hatim dritten Teil UMBRELA so einen Schaden zuzufügen?
> Aber genau das ist dann WTF.
> Black Swan ist echt
> 
> ...


 
Jo "All The Boys Love Mandy Lane" ist allein schon wegen Mandy der Hammer...

Ne, der ist auch so "WTF?!"


----------



## minti (28. Juni 2012)

"All the boys love mandy lane" ist wirklich ein bescheuerter wtf film. Aber finde den nicht soo gut...


----------



## orca113 (28. Juni 2012)

Den Film nicht, aber Mandy bzw Amber Heard... 

Außerdem gefällt mir an dem Film das makabre und das der am Ende so assi ausgeht.


----------



## marcus022 (28. Juni 2012)

The Guard

einfach nur wtf und das Ende noch schlimmer..


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

--- Updates eingefügt


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juni 2012)

Also noch so nen WTF Film ist für mich IronClad 

WTF unter anderem weil mir es einfach nicht in den Kopf geht wie dieser Film FSK16 sein kann ohne das er irgendwie geschnitten ist, und wie man so abartig brutale effekte ohne CGI hinbekommt.

Also wer schon immer mal wissen wollte was passiert wenn man mit nem zweihänder Schwert auf nen Schulter draufschlägt und auch die innere Anatomie gern mal sehen will, schaut euch IronClad an. Wer auf totalen Gore steht ist hier auch richtig. 

Ironclad (Film)

'Wie gesagt zwar FSK16 aber brutaler und Blutiger als so manch Film der hier aufm Index steht und nur extrem geschnitten in die Kinos kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2012)

Ironclad ist einer von meinen rel wenigen Filmen, die ich mir für meine "Sammlung" (bisher ca 25 Filme inkl ein paar meiner persönlichen Klassiker aus den 80er und 90er Jahren) gekauft hab. Ich find den irgendwie gut, auch WEIL die Gewalt dort (dem Anschein nach) realistisch gezeigt wird. FSK 16 ist aber echt mehr als grenzwertig. Uncut ab 18 wäre okay, da die Gewalt nicht der Unterhaltung dient, sondern mehr oder weniger historisch die Schrecken solcher Kämpfe, bei denen man nunmal mit Kiloschweren scharfen Metallstangen mit voller Wucht zuschlug, schonungslos zeigt. Ähnlich wie zB bei Soldat James Ryan, wo ja auch Gedärme und fiese Wunden und Headshots zu sehen sind trotz nur "Ab 16"-Freigabe. 

Aber sind die Effekte da echt alle ohne CGI gemacht? Weißt Du das, oder vermutest Du es nur?


Was aber definitiv stimmt ist eben, dass wir in anderen Zeiten leben und daher die Freigaben immer lascher werden, zudem sind auch viele zuvor indizierte Filme wegen eines neu-Release auf BluRay und damit verbundener Neueinstufung inzwischen uncut frei ab 18 wie zB Scarface. Oder sogar ab 16 wie zB Predator und Phantom Kommando... 1980 wäre aber allein der Fakt, DASS man Gedärm sieht, eine Indizierung wert gewesen... aber heutzutage wächst man einfach mit viel mehr rein optischer Gewalt auf, auch schon harmlos in Zeichentrickfilmen, so dass einen das nicht mehr erschreckt (außer man ist lebensferner CSU-Politiker, dessen härtester Film in den letzten 30 Jahren Titanic war...) . 1920 wiederum zB hätte allein ein scheinbar lebendiges Skelett in einem Kinofilm die Hälfte des Publikum szu tode erschreckt - heute laufen 4jährige selber als Skelett rum


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juni 2012)

Die sind alle ohne CGI gemacht, die einzigen CGI effekte in dem Film sind jene als die mit den Steingeschossen und den Brennenden geschossen befeuert wurden, die sind stellenweise so schlecht gemacht das dir das arg auffallen würde wenn mehr mit CGI gemacht wurde, irgendwo stehts auch, maximal sinds 2-3 minuten an CGI effekten die eingesetzt wurde. 

Das witzige ist ja, grad weil IronClad oder James Ryan historisch zeigen wie grausam das damals war, haben die filme keine Indizierung oder höhere FSK einstufung bekommen, quasi prädikat Pädagogisch wertvoll, das find ich ja grad das Stupide vorallem weils so verdammt realistisch gemacht ist, bei Ironclad z.b so das man sich manchmal echt fragt haben die da grad einen zerhackt, aber bei filmen wo du sowieso fest weist das ist reine Fiction wird zenziert wo es nur geht. 

Aber stimmt schon, IronClad ist da echt sau realistisch, kann das gut beurteilen weil ich ja selbst Reenactment mache und auch Zweikampf und Schlachten mitmache, nur eben mit stumpfen Waffen. Ich hab allerdings auch nen echtes Schwert und damit mal auf nen Baum eingehackt, echt erschreckend was man damit für nen Massakar verursachen kann.


----------



## Sasori (29. Juni 2012)

Silenthill  Am Ende wusste ich nichtmehr was ich glauben soll und was nicht.


----------



## type_o (29. Juni 2012)

@ orca113: da hast vollkommen Recht! Der Film ist am Ende, echt eine schwere Kost! Aber Mandy is nun mal einfach nur geil! Ansich, ist der Film Sch..se! 
Aber man schaut ihn, schon wegen Mandy! 

MfG type_o 

@ Sasori: , der ist wirklich gut!


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Juli 2012)

Also was an Serien definitiv noch fehlt 

Fur TV 

Fur TV


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2012)

Also ganz böse fand ich gestern:

Chernobyl Diaries... Film ok - gut aber das Ende wtf und Mindfuck. Aber echt.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Juli 2012)

Hab die Tage Metropia gesehen, ist auch ein Vertreter dieser Kategorie denke ich 

Kann ihn auch bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen !


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2012)

Ja, Metropia passt definitiv hier rein 

*** Liste aktualisiert ***


----------



## PINKI111 (15. Juli 2012)

Moin!
Hab mich nur wegen diesem Thema mal hier im Forum angemeldet. 
Abgesehen davon, das ich es unfassbar finde was hier alles als WTF und Mindfuck bezeichnet wird, wollte ich einfach mal einen Film nennen der hier absolut noch in der Liste fehlt. Wer den Film noch nicht kennt---> unbedingt ansehen. Einer der besten Filme die ich bisher gesehen habe:

Orphan - Das Waisenkind

und noch ein absoluter Mindfuck:

11.14


LG


----------



## chris991 (16. Juli 2012)

11.14 ist schon irgendwie..mega langweilig :/


----------



## PINKI111 (17. Juli 2012)

Dann kann man bei dir eigentlich davon ausgehen das du den Film nicht verstanden hast...


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

Ja, 11.14 ist wirklich reinrassiger Mindfuck  

Danke für die Vorschläge, die Liste wurde aktualisiert.

Auch ziemlich WTF?! --> Repeaters


----------



## type_o (17. Juli 2012)

Wenn Ihr einen totalen WTF- Komödienfilm sehen wollt, dann schaut euch DIESEN an! Hab leider keinen besseren Link gefunden. Allerdings solltet Ihr etwas wissen über die Darsteller und auch Wer diesen Film gemacht hat. Aber auch ohne Wissen über's russische Kino, ist der Film einfach nur WTF!!! Übrigens, ist die Agentin eine TOP-Eiskunstläuferin!  
Aber auch so ist die Braut echt scharf! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Minduck (17. Juli 2012)

11:14 ist eher langweilig und nicht wirklich Mindfuck, stellenweise aber ganz lustig

The Orphan ist zwar ein guter Film, aber auch kein Mindfuck.Hier ist eher besonders, dass 



Spoiler



es mal eine "realistische" Erklärung für alles gibt und kein Geist oder sowas.



Davon abgesehen : Silent Hill, Chernobyl Diaries? Nichtmal an sich gute Filme.


----------



## chris991 (18. Juli 2012)

Minduck schrieb:


> 11:14 ist eher langweilig und nicht wirklich Mindfuck, stellenweise aber ganz lustig
> 
> The Orphan ist zwar ein guter Film, aber auch kein Mindfuck.Hier ist eher besonders, dass
> 
> ...


 

kann ich nur zustimmen  für echte film-liebhaber sind die filme ziemlich schlecht.

„Multiperspektivisch erzählter Episodenfilm in Form einer schwarzen Komödie als raffinierte filmische Versuchsanordnung, dessen grimmige Komik jedoch mitunter in dumpfe Gewalt abgleitet. Independent-Kino auf den Spuren erfolgreicher Trendsetter.“

besser hätte man 11.14 nicht beschreiben können.


----------



## linolium (19. Juli 2012)

Jo Leute
Den Film mit dem meiner Meinung nach besten WTF Erlebnissen ist, vollkommen ohne Frage, 
DEAD END
Ich weiß nicht, ob das auch der deutsche Name ist, hab ihn auf englisch gesehen, aber ohne frage der absolute WTF Horror!
Müsst ihr gesehen haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juli 2012)

Die Auflösung von Revolver hab ich nicht kapiert. Mr. Gold ist ein unsichtbarer Gegner, quasi der Argwohn und die Paranoia von mächtigen Männern, soviel hab ich verstanden. Aber... ...ähhhh


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Juli 2012)

Mir fällt da noch WAR ein

KLICK


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab gestern Running Scared gesehen. Der Film ist nicht direkt Mindfuck, aber er ist voller Gewalt, extrem abgefuckt und abgedreht. Einfach ein wahnsinns Trip. Im Film wird über 300 mal Shice gesagt, es kommen Kinder mit Waffen vor, Kinder die von Pädophilen missbraucht und ermordet werden sollen, jede Menge härtester Gängsterscheiss, John Wayne, korrupte Bullen uvm.

Ich habe noch nie einen Film so voll mit Shice gesehen. Und er ist dabei noch gut  

Running Scared (Einzel-DVD): Amazon.de: Paul Walker, Cameron Bright, Vera Farmiga, Mark Isham, Wayne Kramer: Filme & TV


----------



## PINKI111 (23. Juli 2012)

chris991 schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen  für echte film-liebhaber sind die filme ziemlich schlecht.
> 
> „Multiperspektivisch erzählter Episodenfilm in Form einer schwarzen Komödie als raffinierte filmische Versuchsanordnung, dessen grimmige Komik jedoch mitunter in dumpfe Gewalt abgleitet. Independent-Kino auf den Spuren erfolgreicher Trendsetter.“
> 
> besser hätte man 11.14 nicht beschreiben können.



Für echte FIlmliebhaber die die Filme auch verstanden haben sind die Filme ziemlich gut.


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## PF81 (6. August 2012)

Also in der Auflistung fehlen definitiv noch

Menschenfeind & Baise Moi


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2012)

Da fällt mir noch 

Brügge sehen... und sterben? ein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. August 2012)

Da darf London Boulevard auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. August 2012)

Na ja, Brügge und London Boulevard sind beides kleine Gangsterfilme mit Colin Farrell. Ich muss  sagen, dass in der Liste die Top-Titel mittlerweile schon in der  Minderheit sind. Zwar passt jeder der Titel  zu Mindfuck oder WTF oder  Disturbing-End, aber viele davon sind mMn nicht top.


----------



## Painkiller (7. August 2012)

Meistens sind die Top-Titel gar nicht so Top. Die Filme die etwas untergehen oder nur durch Mundpropaganda sich verbreiten, sind oftmals wirklich einen Blick wert. Bestes Beispiel: Lucky # Slevin.


----------



## Softy (9. August 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich muss  sagen, dass in der Liste die Top-Titel mittlerweile schon in der  Minderheit sind.



Der Thread heißt ja auch "*Eure* TOP Mindfuck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme" und nicht "Split99999's TOP Mindfuck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme"  Jeder hat zum Glück einen eigenen Geschmack, daher finde ich es prima, dass die Liste mittlerweile so umfangreich ist 

****Updates sind drin*** *


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. August 2012)

Ja, wenn du das so siehst. Ist in Ordnung. Ist ja auch eigentlich nicht wichtig. Ich dachte, dass die Betonung hier auf TOP und nicht auf EURE liegt. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass TOP hier gar nicht sone grosse Rolle spielt. Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen.
*
*


----------



## Softy (10. August 2012)

Jop, da hast Du schon auch recht 

Egal, ich habe gestern einen Film mit dem etwas anderen WTF-Effekt geschaut (der kommt nicht in die Liste ): Christopher Roth: Amazon.de: Joaquim De Almeida, Anna Galiena, Ben Gazzara, Claude Samard, Maxime Alexandre: Filme & TV

Das ist ein durchschnittlicher Horror-/Thrillerstreifen aber der WTF-Effekt war die deutsche Synchro oder besser Asynchro  Als Beispiel, der Typ wird nachts angerufen, von draußen zirpen Grillen. In den Momenten, in denen der Darsteller spricht oder angesprochen wird, wurden einfach die Hintergrundgeräusche entfernt  Außerdem wirken die Sprecher, als ob es pubertierende Jungs sind, die das zum ersten mal machen. Da war ja Lord of the Weed professioneller  Ist mir schleierhaft, wie man einen sonst recht ordentlichen Film so verhunzen kann.  Dafuq?!


----------



## Softy (11. August 2012)

Hier ein imo sehr guter Thriller mit vielen Wendungen, Rückblenden und ziemlich verschachtelt. Tolles belgisches Kino : Loft


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. August 2012)

Da fehlt noch Dogtooth!
Abgefuckter Film. Nur was für die harten ohne Witz.


----------



## Al3x (29. August 2012)

Das Ende von "Der Nebel" war schockierend, ich hasse es wenn Kinder sterben müssen.

Dann noch "The Veteran" und "Thursday"

Oben hat wer *Running Scared *und *Lucky#Slevin* erwähnt, beide finde ich exzellent, da reihe ich auch Sinners and Saints ein!


----------



## Softy (1. September 2012)

Vielen Dank  Updates sind eingefügt.


----------



## orca113 (2. September 2012)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch Dogtooth!
> Abgefuckter Film. Nur was für die harten ohne Witz.



Ich habe mir davon mal die Inhaltsangabe bei Wiki durchgelesen... also gehts noch?!... Oh Mann

Der Film The Others ist auch fies am Ende.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

WTF-Ende: Source Code

Zwar kein WTF-Ende, aber dennoch war ich davon überrascht:  Killer Elite 
Noch dazu basiert der Film auf einer wahren Begebenheit.


----------



## endorph1ne (3. September 2012)

Departed - Unter Feinden
Sucker Punch


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. September 2012)

@endorph1ne: An deinen Filmen finde ich jetzt nich wirklich was MF, WTF, DE mäßiges.

@orca113: Schau dir mal das orginal auf griechisch mit Subs an. Aber nimm dir an dem Tag am besten nichts mehr vor.


----------



## endorph1ne (3. September 2012)

Departed hat definitiv einen disturbing end und danach war ich auch erstmal fertig... kann das leider nicht weiter ausführen..spoilergefahr

Und zu Sucker Punch kann ich nur sagen, dass der Film zwar ein paar Schwachstellen hatte, jedoch eine sehr grandiose Atmosphäre erzeugt hat... und die Szene mit dem Highroller aus der extended edition ist meiner Meinung nach  mit der anschließenden 



Spoiler



*lobotomie  *SZENE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNLgWSb-ME0


richtig richtig gut umgesetzt. Mein Lob an den Regisseur


----------



## septix (4. September 2012)

Was ist mit Filmen wie: John Q., New Police Story, Boyz in the Hood, hier stehen Filme wie Die Killerhand und Ey Man wo is mein Auto, aber kein *Scarface*??
No country for old men und Nicht Auflegen aber kein Out of Time?


----------



## Al3x (4. September 2012)

D R I V E   mit Ryan Gosling, sehr sehenswert.

No Country for Old Men war super!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. September 2012)

Sucker Punch war imo nur ein Zack Snyder "ich hau Zeitlupe rein wo ich kann" Standardnerdp*rn.

Hab den im Kino gesehen und gefeiert. Vor 2 Monaten nochmal gesehen und ausgemacht so schlecht ist der.

Aber jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## mMn (8. September 2012)

Hm, darf man Filme nennen die es nicht durch die FSK geschafft haben?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie es in den Forenregeln steht.
Aber laut Medienrecht darfst du die Filme nennen, aber keinerlei Wertung vornehmen.


----------



## Softy (22. September 2012)

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## zeus0r (19. Oktober 2012)

dieser thread ist wirklich eine klasse idee. 


bin eigentlich kein großartiger horrorfilm-fan, sondern mag eher filme mit seltsamer atmosphäre á la david lynch. aber die ersten 2/3 von *Insidious (2010) - IMDb* waren wirklich heftig. 

schon lange keinen horrorfilm mehr gesehen, bei dem ich mich nicht über den film lustig gemacht habe. (vor allem sieht der film auf den ersten blick wie der übliche klischee-horror mist aus, was er aber definitiv nicht ist.)

das letzte drittel des films war für meinen geschmack dann etwas übertrieben, aber das ist natürlich subjektiv.


ebenso empfehlen kann ich *Das Haus der 1000 Leichen (2003) - IMDb*, sowie den (glaube inoffiziellen) nachfolger * TDR - The Devil's Rejects (2005) - IMDb*.

zu meiner überraschung fehlt in der liste *American Psycho (2000) - IMDb*. SKANDAL! 

einer meiner absoluten lieblingsfilme (mit christian bale in höchstform) und auch lieblingsbücher. (American Psycho: Amazon.de: Bret Easton Ellis, Bret Easton Ellis: Bücher)

apropos bücher: da könnte man *'Feuchtgebiete'* von charlotte roche wohl auch reinnehmen. sie erzählt da gerne mal, wie sie das kitzeln mag, wenn sie bei der intimrasur über ihre hämoriden fährt. 


noch was:

*Carnivàle*

eine tv-serie von HBO, die zur ausstrahlungszeit damals die teuerste aller zeiten war. sehr mysteriös und atmosphärisch.


ebenso vergessen: *K-PAX - Alles ist möglich (2001) - IMDb*

kevin spacey als alien..  überragende atmosphäre und soundtrack. bestimmt schon 5x gesehen...


weiter geht's:

*There Will Be Blood (2007) - IMDb* - daniel day-lewis muss man nach diesem film einfach lieben.

*2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) - IMDb* - eines der meisterwerke von kubrick. eigentlich kann man jeden film von ihm in die liste aufnehmen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Looper* reiht sich als Neuling mit ein. Sehr empfehlenswert .
MfG


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

Freut mich, dass hier wieder Leben reinkommt 

Von Looper war ich enttäuscht, irgendwie habe ich mich ständig gefragt, wann die Geschichte mal in Fahrt kommt 

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## WuBomber411 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
zum Thema Disturbing-End-Filme, fällt mir spontan _*Wholetrain*_ ein! 
Ist eine deutsch/polnische Produktion (glaub von ZDF) aus dem Jahr 2006 über Graffiti. Und auch wer mit Graffiti nix am Hut hat, kann sich den ruhig mal angucken, lohnt sich echt. 

Auszeichnungen & Musik:


			
				Wikipedia (Links entfernt) schrieb:
			
		

> *Auszeichnungen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wikipedia - Wholetrain (Film)
Wholetrain (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Labiso (21. Oktober 2012)

Mir fehlt hier ganz klar noch die Serie Game of Thrones (Das Lied von Eis und Feuer)
Das Lied von Eis und Feuer
Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb (IMDB wertung von 9.4 das sollte ja schon was heißen)
Sollte man auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen wenn man Mittelalter und Fantasy Fan ist


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank 
*
Updates eingefügt*


----------



## Boffboff (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte meine Lieblings WTF/Mindfuck Filme posten, auch wenn diese schon erwähnt wurden. Ich wollte auf einige Filme hinweisen die vll nicht so viel Beachtung gefunden haben:

Stay - Mindfuck Film und extremes Mindfuck Ende !
eXistenZ - Mindfuck Film und extremes doppel Mindfuck Ende !
12 Monkeys - spannender Film mit unerwartetem Ende, das zum Nachdenken anregt.
Donnie Darko - Spannend, sehr kompliziert ab der Mitte des Filmes. Ende ist komplizierter als man auf den ersten Blick denkt.
Lost Highway - mehrere WTF Brüche im Film, die den Zuschauer verwirren. starkes und kompliziertes Ende.
The Machinist - mäßig spannend, aber gut gespielt. Gutes WTF Ende.
Identität - sehr spannend, mMn charismatischer Hauptdarsteller (John Cusack), unerwartetes Ende, WTF/Storytwist mitten im Film.
Memento - originelle Erzählweise(vom Schluss beginnend), Zuschauer wird in die Amnesie des Hauptdarstellers versetzt. WTF Ende.
Beeing John Malkovic - Mindfuck Film, krasses Ende.
Shutter Island - spannender Film, WTF/Mindfuck Ende.
Jacobs Ladder - spannender/verstörender Vietnam Flashback Film mit WTF Ende, das die Sicht auf den ganzen Film ändert.
Mulholland Drive - geniale Atmosphere, total Mindfuck, verwirrendes und WTF/Mindfuck Ende.

mMn sehr empfehlenswerte Filme


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Zusammenfassung, das ist auch genau mein Filmgeschmack 

Die Info zu Memento würde ich aber spoilern, denn die Erzählweise trägt ja zum Mindfuck-Effekt bei,  und die würde ich daher nicht vorher verraten.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

Eine Serie die zwischen den Staffelenden den ein oder anderen WTF-Moment hat, ist  Warehouse 13. 
Die Idee dahinter finde ich echt klasse!  Wer für Sci-Fi schwärmt, wird den einen oder anderen Gaststar sofort wiedererkennen. 
Außerdem gibt es Crossover-Folgen zu  Eureka – Die geheime Stadt und Alphas.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank, Pain 

****Update****


----------



## ShiroiRyuLuga (20. November 2012)

Zwar kein Film und auch keine Serie, aber die ~40minütige Anime-OVA "Gyo" trifft voll auf "disturbing" und "WTF" zu.
Ich habs vor einigen Monaten zu 2/3 gesehen (ich habs nicht bis zum ende verkraftet ._.) und manche Bilder verfolgen mich bis heute.


----------



## Rurdo (24. November 2012)

Also 
Film: Creep
Serie: The Walking dead


----------



## Sieben (24. November 2012)

Valhalla Rising ist ein wirklich seltsamer Film, weil man bei dem Titel sicher an Abenteuer, Action und Metzelei aus Hollywood denkt Dennoch wie verstörend er auch war, er hat mir gefallen.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

ATM

ATM - Tödliche Falle - Film 2011 - FILMSTARTS.de 

hatte ein böses Ende...

War auch recht gut...


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2012)

WTF-Film: Starbuck


----------



## maxmueller92 (27. November 2012)

Ja Valhalla Rising war ziemlich disturbing, ich denke da war ne Botschaft drin oder der film sollte irgendwas ausdrücken, ich komm nur nicht drauf was.
Seven fand ich das Ende ziemlich gut. Und Iron Sky ist auch so n WTF Film


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzungen 

****Updates eingefügt****


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Dezember 2012)

WTF: Fall 39


----------



## orca113 (2. Dezember 2012)

Session 9 war bös.

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi4102422809/


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Dezember 2012)

Vom Donnie Darko Regisseur: Southland Tales


----------



## ToPPi (4. Dezember 2012)

Killer Joe wurde noch nicht genannt, geht ganz gut ab zum Ende hin. Außerdem imo sehr gut geschauspielert von Herrn McConaughey.

Gut, dass ich den Thread entdeckt habe, länger keine Filme geguckt, weil das 08/15 Zeug mich langweilt. Nun habe ich neuen Stoff


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, *Updates sind drin* 

@Toppi
Freut mich, dass es Dir der Thread gefällt


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, hab ich doch glatt vergessen Fido zu erwähnen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8clzAhqJKuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

@Snef
Danke, den Film habe ich mit eingefügt 

Außerdem:

Thale - Ein dunkles Geheimnis 

The Raven - Prophet des Teufels 

Sinister


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Dezember 2012)

Wat is denn mit : Taxi Driver (1976) ?

Ein andalusischer Hund

Der große Diktator

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_Metal_%28Film%2

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatort:_Weil_sie_böse_sind


----------



## OctoCore (16. Dezember 2012)

In der Liste nicht gefunden:

WTF - Ziemlicher Trash, hat aber seine Momente:
Lesbian Vampire Killers​
und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin:
Shaun Of The Dead​


----------



## Nihilisst (24. Dezember 2012)

A Serbian Film

Stichwort "Newborn-Porn"


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

antonionis blow up
Blow Up


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzungen 

*Liste wurde aktualisiert*


----------



## Low (29. Dezember 2012)

Sieben 
The Green Mile 
Die Verurteilten 
Gran Torino 


Fallen mir spontan ein.


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2013)

Die meisten waren zwar schon drin, aber trotzdem danke, Low 

*Updates sind drin*

Außerdem: Devot (Film)


----------



## Low (5. Januar 2013)

Ach, dachte man kann hier einfach seine persönlichen Filme benennen, wusste nicht das davon eine Liste gemacht wird 

EDIT:
American History X und Fish Tank muss hier auch noch unbedingt rein
Wusste garnicht das es Fish Tank jetzt auch in Deutsch gibt  Hab den nur als UK Import


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2013)

Burning Bright
The Last House on the Left (2009)
Schön bis in den Tod


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2013)

auch geil: Exit Humanity und texas chainsaw masscre Michael Bay


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2013)

****Updates eingefügt****

Vielen Dank an alle 

Auch ziemlich WTF : Dread (Uncut)


----------



## almfeg (19. Januar 2013)

The Tourist (2010)

+

Adaption


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2013)

**** Updates eingefügt ****

Am Anfang etwas WTF: Das verborgene Gesicht

Daher, wenn Ihr den Film anschaut: Keinen Trailer vorher anschauen, keine Inhaltsangabe und keine Rezension lesen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Februar 2013)

Leider wahr und doch WTF die *Qatsi-Trilogie:*

Koyaanisqatsi
Powaqqatsi
Naqoyqatsi


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, nach Naqoyqatsi im Kino gings mir ähnlich wie Alexander in Clockwork Orange bei seiner Therapie


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Februar 2013)

richtig geil sind noch:
Mirrors | Film 2007 | moviepilot.de
und
Blair Witch Project | Film 1999 | moviepilot.de


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2013)

Serien: CSI: Miami


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

****Update****


----------



## YuT666 (28. Februar 2013)

Die letzten Sieben
The Last Man on Earth
Omega Man
Soylent Green
Quiet Earth
The Silent City - Episode 1-5
Ein kurzer Film über das Töten
Saturn City
Operation Ganymed
The Men who fell


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzungen 

****Update****


----------



## YuT666 (4. März 2013)

Kein Problem, ist eh eher meine Welt ... 

Human Centipede

Enter the Void

Men Behind the Sun


----------



## Ruffon (22. März 2013)

Dringend hinzufügen:

7 Psychos 

Absolut krank, der Streifen ...


----------



## dekay55 (22. März 2013)

Bei Men behind the Sun sollte man noch dazu schreiben, das dieser Streifen mitunter das kränkeste ist was ich je gesehen hab, also wirklich Abartig krank, das ist einer dieser filme wo sogar ich sag, der gehört verboten. 
Nur mal als bsp, in dem Film wird ne Autopsie durchgeführt, an einer echten Kinderleiche .... 

Was mich ganz positiv überrascht hat war Greystone Park
Greystone Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Und so nen richtiger Mindfucker 
The Divide 
The Divide


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

**Update**


----------



## YuT666 (22. März 2013)

Die koreanischen "Memories of Murder" & "Blood and Bones" kann man ebenfalls lassen.

Die Guinea Pig-Reihe ist auch verstörend, aber irgendwie vollkommener Dreck.

Wobei wieder jeder eine andere Vorstellung von "Mindfuck" und "Disturbing" hat. Sowas seichtes wie "Scream" wäre mir da nie in den Sinn gekommen ... 

Der spanische Kurzfilm "Aftermath" ist meiner Meinung schon hart an der Grenze zur Geschmacklosigkeit. Aber auch hier soll es Liebhaber geben.

Der französische "Mutants" ist auch einen Blick wert, da er doch schon sehr nihilistisch ist.

Einer meiner Favoriten ist der völlig unterbewertete "The Dark Side of the Moon" ... weil hier ...



Spoiler



... jeder draufgeht.



Ich persönlich will einfach Filme ohne Happy End, ohne Sex, ohne übermässiges Liebesgeplänkel, welches den ganzen Film ruiniert. Auch keine Splatterorgien ... möchte einfach Movies, die einen nach dem Ende als psychisches verstörtes Wrack ohne jeden Ausweg und Hoffnung zurücklassen ... fertig.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (27. März 2013)

Triangle ist ein Film den man gesehen haben muss. Herrlich. Mal was neues, dass man noch nicht gesehn hat + verblüffendes Ende.
Adams Äpfel: unbedingt anschauen! Ein auf und ab der Gefühle und zwischendurch gelacht ohne Ende. Super Film mit großartigen Charakteren und jeder Menge Witz!

Leider beides schon in der Liste. Ist aber auch schwer einen Streifen zu finden der mit rein gehört, aber noch nicht drinsteht


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzugen 

**Update**


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2013)

Noch was für die Serienecke:

Kingdom Hospital

und natürlich das Original

Hospital der Geister


----------



## dekay55 (1. April 2013)

Neu in der Sammlung Obsession Tödliche Spiele 
Also so ein WTF scheis Film ist mir lang nicht mehr untergekommen 
Obsession - Tödliche Spiele - Film 2011 - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Pas89 (7. April 2013)

Hab noch die beiden hier 
Shutter
Shutter (Film)
I’m a Cyborg, But That’s OK
I


----------



## Softy (7. April 2013)

**Update**


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. April 2013)

Brücke nach Terabithia

klar es ist ein disney film aber wie der fsk 0 bekommen hat ist mir immer noch unbegreiflich 
ich würde dem film eher fsk 12 geben


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

fight club wird in der sparte wohl immer meine 1 bleiben


----------



## Softy (21. April 2013)

**Update**


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. April 2013)

Nummer 23 mit Jim Carrey


----------



## Softy (21. April 2013)

Ja, Nummer 23 hat mir auch gefallen und darf hier natürlich nicht fehlen 

*Update*


----------



## Rosigatton (29. April 2013)

Habe mir letzten Freitag den hier gezogen : 7 Psychos (2012) - IMDb  . Absolut goiler Film, phantastische Besetzung .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Mai 2013)

krass sind diese hier:
Evangelion 1.11 You are (not) alone
Evangelion 2.22 You can (not) advance


----------



## soth (15. Mai 2013)

Was haben nur alle mit den NGE Filmen und Serien  Es wäre eher verstörend, wenn die Selbstreflektion eines depressiven Menschen normal wirken würde 

Ich schmeiß mal noch Geständnisse in die Runde.
Und als Serie/Anime zum gleichnamigen Spiel School Days(Wiki-Artikel mit Spoiler)/School Days obwohl ich immer noch nicht so genau weiß, was ich von der Serie halten soll.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2013)

*up-up-up-up-update  
*


----------



## Pas89 (17. Mai 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal noch Geständnisse in die Runde.


 Geständnisse hab ich letztens erst gesehen. Ist echt ein super Film. 

Habe noch Cold Fish. Der Film hat auch so seine Momente, ist stellenweise aber ziemlich brutal. Wenn man sich davon nicht abschrecken lässt, mal einen Blick wert.
Cold Fish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

*update*


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Mai 2013)

als WTF-filme würde ich auch "Tetsuo the iron man" und "Electric Dragon 80000V" empfehlen. 
Die schaue ich immer mal wieder gerne an

mfg


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

Book of Eli   eiskalt die Bibel auswendig gelernt mega gut auch der Film ^^


----------



## Andrej (26. Mai 2013)

Ich würde euch einen russischen Film empfehlen "Der Bruder",leider nur mit deutschem Untertitel auf Youtube.
Der Film ist einer der beliebteesten Filme in Russland,da er die Situation im Land der 90 Jahre wiederspiegelt.
Der Bruder


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2013)

*update*


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Juli 2013)

soll ja nicht in vergessenheit geraten, der thread hier: Assault of Darkness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

leider wird der in de nicht gezeigt, aber in england wird er desöfteren gezeigt


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Juli 2013)

Brazil ist ein echter Klassiker was das anbelangt

In der Kategorie WTF Enden hätte ich 3 in petto:
Der Wilde Wilde Westen (Blazing Saddles im Original). W.T.F.??? Nicht verwechseln mit Wild Wild West!
Die Ritter der Kokosnuss (Monty Phyton's Quest for the Holy Grail). Abrupter geht es ja wohl nicht mehr zum schluss. Und Elche und Lamas im Vorspann XD
Das Leben des Brian (The Life of Brian). Und jetzt alle miteinander: Always look on the bright side of Life


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Ergänzungen 

*update*


----------



## HonkeyCJ (10. Juli 2013)

Darf man auch Staffeln einer Serie nennen? Wenn ja dann dritte Season von Sons of Anarchy. Wer das Ende hat kommen sehen muss wohl ein Prophet sein^^


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2013)

HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> Darf man auch Staffeln einer Serie nennen? Wenn ja dann dritte Season von Sons of Anarchy. Wer das Ende hat kommen sehen muss wohl ein Prophet sein^^



Ja klar  Habe es mit eingefügt.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2013)

Cloud Atlas:

Cloud Atlas (Film)

Äußerst interessanter Film von dem am Ende fast jeder eine andere Meinung hat.


----------



## Pas89 (19. Juli 2013)

Mir ist noch Strange Circus eingefallen. Hat auch einige WTF Momente und ganz gute Twists. 
Ist echt einen Blick Wert, falls man ihn nicht kennt.

Strange Circus


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzungen, sind mit in der Liste


----------



## YuT666 (19. Juli 2013)

Bin auch mal wieder hier, da es ja "mein" Metier ist ...

Philosophy of a Knife


----------



## soth (19. Juli 2013)

Ich steh ja wirklich auf so verrücktes Zeug und muss anerkennend zugeben, dass sich Shaft mit Sasami-san@Ganbaranai mal wieder selbst übertroffen hat 
Die Beschreibung behandelt übrigens so ziemlich genau die erste Episode...

Auch noch interessant und für den ein oder anderen (oder auch viele ) WTF-Momente gut: Arakawa under the Bridge und Nichijou


----------



## pepelepew (22. Juli 2013)

so, da softy so ne bombe ist steuer ich hier mal krasses early adopter wissen bei: gone girl von gillian flynn. bisher ein englischsprachiges buch, in ~4 wochen platz 1 der spiegel paperback charts, in ungefähr 8 monaten ein mindfuckthriller von david fincher und kurze zeit später ein mindestens dreifacher oscar gewinner! you heard it here first!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gone_Girl_(novel)

story gibts auf wiki, spoiler auch, es ist ein ultra-mindfuck und zwar bis ganz zum schluss!


----------



## ЯoCaT (1. August 2013)

stranger than fiction


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

Mir würde noch Spun einfallen:
Spun

oder aber auch: Untraceable
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Untraceable


----------



## Andrews (8. August 2013)

Ich fand 'Butterfly Effect' schon "hart", daher lasse ich besser die Finger von dem ganzen anderen Scheiß.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2013)

The Cube
Drive Angry
Outlander


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

Skyline


----------



## Softy (21. August 2013)

*up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## Weedies (21. August 2013)

Der menschliche tausendfüssler. Kranker scheiss. Nichts für weicheier. Oder next door.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. August 2013)

Serien: American Horror Story


----------



## hbf878 (23. August 2013)

a clockwork orange > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Clockwork_Orange 
Kategorie wtf


----------



## Softy (14. September 2013)

*update*


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

Vertigo. Das ist auch ein echtes WTF Ende.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Oblivion (Film) hat auch ein paar nette WTF-Momente 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

Mit einem Hauch von David Lynch : Dark Corners


----------



## chregubr85 (30. September 2013)

Bin kurz die Liste durch, kann es wirklich sein, dass Sin City fehlt? Und The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo bzw Verblendung auch? UNVORSTELLBAR!


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

Ja, das kann sein  Aber jetzt nicht mehr, habe die Filme hinzugefügt  Danke


----------



## Low (30. September 2013)

The Shield fehlt noch


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Habe es mit eingefügt


----------



## Sefyu_TR (1. Oktober 2013)

A Serbian Film. Unzensiert. Wer den guckt den schreckt gar nichts mehr


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. Oktober 2013)

Danny the Dog / Entfesselt
Unleashed

Battle Royale 
1.Battle Royale

Battle Royale II: Requiem
Battle Royale II: Requiem

FunnyGames
Funny Games

Paranormal Activity ( Alle Teile )
Paranormal Activity

Zimmer 1408
Zimmer 1408

Hostel 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostel_(Film)


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

Mir fällt noch Chaos ein:
Chaos (2005, Tony Giglio)


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. Oktober 2013)

A serbian Film sollte verboten werden... der ist nicht nur böse der ist, ka unbeschreiblich. der verstörenste Film den ich kenne


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (17. Oktober 2013)

Dexter


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2013)

Ist doch schon drin


----------



## Betschi (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie bitte, Funky Forest ist noch nicht drin? Das ist der schrägste Film, den ich bisher gesehen habe, und ich habe viele gesehen


----------



## xElv1sHD (21. Oktober 2013)

Inception war ein ziemlicher Mindfuck^^


----------



## Low (28. Oktober 2013)

Oldboy
Der Film hat mein Kopf zerstört.


----------



## Deeron (28. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob es als Film zählt... Aber die "Red Wedding" in Staffel 3 Episode 8 oder 9 von Game of Thrones war schon heftig ^^ bin auf die nächsten Staffeln gespannt. Meine Freundin hat zwar die bücher gelesen, hat aber diesbezüglich absolutes Redeverbot


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

Outlander ...


----------



## The_Rock (1. November 2013)

Ne schöne Liste! Wollt auch schon einige Filme nennen, die aber bereits drin sind 

Also nehm ich einfach mal Jeepers Creepers. Der "WTF?" Moment hält sich zwar in Grenzen, aber er is da


----------



## Research (6. November 2013)

marry and max Mary and Max - Special Trailer HD - YouTube
puni puni poemi Puni Puni Poemy - Episode 2 (English Dub) - YouTube
Dogma Dogma (1999) - 1080p HD - Full Movie - YouTube
R.E.D. Red - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube
Machete Machete Trailer (2010) - YouTube
From Dusk Till Dawn From Dusk Till Dawn (6/12) Movie CLIP - F***ing Vampires! (1996) HD - YouTube
Braindead Braindead 1992 Subtitulada (Completa) - YouTube
Re-Animator Zombie Trailer - Re-Animator (1985) Zombie Hangout - YouTube
Bride of the Re-Animator Bride of Re-Animator (2/9) Movie Clip - Revenge of the Re-Animated (1989) HD Movie - YouTube
Beyond Re-Animator Beyond Re-Animator (2003) - Trailer - YouTube

Edit: Gerade gesehen: From Beyond http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kENuvJ2MIA


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Oldboy
> Der Film hat mein Kopf zerstört.


 Das Original oder das Remake?


----------



## Low (7. November 2013)

Das original
Also die China Version


----------



## Andregee (7. November 2013)

Shoot´em up darf in der Liste nicht fehlen. Darum "esst mehr Gemüse."


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

*up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. November 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Das original
> Also die China Version


 
Korea, nicht China, auch wenn's eh alles Schlitzaugen sind.


----------



## Low (8. November 2013)

Richtig,  wollte damit aber nur sagen, dass es nicht die amerikanische Version war.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. November 2013)

Absolut WTF: Die Unfassbaren – Now You See Me


----------



## Softy (18. November 2013)

*update*


----------



## NeRo1987 (19. November 2013)

Was für ein geiler Thread!  

Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich fast alle Filme schon mittlerweile durch hab; versteh aber nicht was Filme wie Guinea Pig etc. da drin zu suchen haben.

Unter Mindfuck/WTF-Disturbing verstehe ich übrigens solche Filme:
Falling Down

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme!!  (fehlt leider noch..)

Ahja, und: 

Flatliners
http://www.amazon.de/Flatliners-Kiefer-Sutherland/dp/B00004RYIH/ref=sr_1_23?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1384874084&sr=1-23&keywords=Joel+Schumacher

8MM
http://www.amazon.de/8MM-Acht-Milli...d=1384874449&sr=1-26&keywords=Joel+Schumacher


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2013)

8MM ist echt gut.

Last House on the Left


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Thread!



Freut mich, dass Dir der Thread gefällt  

*update*


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. November 2013)

WTF: John Dies at the End


----------



## Icedaft (20. November 2013)

Mit fehlt "Boston Legal", zumindest für die Leute, die kranken schwarzen Humor mögen...


----------



## Andregee (21. November 2013)

Kick Ass fällt mir gerade ein


----------



## Softy (21. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herzblut00 (27. November 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man 'Stay' auch etwas als Mindfuck bezeichnen


----------



## crooks (27. November 2013)

*AW: Eure TOP Mindfµck- oder WTF- oder Disturbing-End-Filme*

Zu Thema Mindfuck: Enter the void, Irreversible, Menschenfeind, Antichrist


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

oh man da hab ich ja noch einiges durch zu arbeiten! Super Thread!


----------



## -Ultima- (28. November 2013)

Orginal: The ABCs of Death.
Cut: 22 Ways to Die.


Der ganze Film ist eig. ein WTF.


----------



## aloha84 (28. November 2013)

WTF?
Da fällt mir ganz spontan "Bubba ho tep" ein.
MUSS man gesehen haben.

//Edit:
Wiki Link entfernt, spoilert zu stark!


----------



## Softy (29. November 2013)

*update*


Auch ein heißer Anwärter mit  Willem Dafoe  :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO8vlWXdrVA


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2014)

WTF: 13 (Film)


----------



## LaTillinator (5. Januar 2014)

Rubber und sharknado 
Ein einziger What the **** O.o


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2014)

WTF: Violet & Daisy


----------



## Softy (6. Januar 2014)

*update*


----------



## YuT666 (7. Januar 2014)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Thread!
> 
> Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich fast alle Filme schon mittlerweile durch hab; versteh aber nicht was Filme wie Guinea Pig etc. da drin zu suchen haben.



Da jeder eine andere Meinung hat ist es völlig indiskutabel, über die verschiedenen Geschmäcker zu diskutieren. 

Mann muss ja auch nicht unbedingt verstehen, warum der oder dieser Film in diesem Thread auftauchen.

Jeder hat eine andere Auffassung von Mindfuck oder WTF ... was für den einen verstörend wirkt, ist für den anderen nur Müll oder lachhaft ... was für den einen ein normaler Film ist, ist vielleicht für einen anderen das Schlimmste was er je gesehen hat ...

Jeder Mensch hat eine andere Auffassungsgabe und vor allem eine andere persönliche Herangehensweise einen Film zu sehen, Für mich sind viele der genannten Filme entweder Humbug oder fernab von Mindfuck (hab ja auch schon ein paar gepostet). Nichtsdestotrotz lasse ich jedem seine eigene Meinung, da sich wohl jeder hier was dabei gedacht hat, wenn er Filme in DIESEM Thread postet.

Man muss nicht immer alles haarklein aufdröseln und sich fragen, warum der oder der das oder dies gut findet oder nicht. Anstatt "leben und leben lassen" wäre hier wohl eher "sehen und sehen lassen" ein guter Spruch. Jeder sieht die Dinge halt anders, fertig.

Guter Thread Softy und weiter gehts ...


----------



## makrogame (23. Januar 2014)

Shutter Island und Identity


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Habe noch Franklyn mit eingefügt 

*update*


----------



## rocc (5. März 2014)

Harold & Maude!


----------



## Aldrearic (5. März 2014)

King of Thorn (Anime) habe ich erst nach dem 3ten mal schauen so halbwegs verstanden 
Beim ersten mal schauen dacht ich nur wtf wie ging das jetzt?^^


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (23. April 2014)

Cheap Thrills 

Cooler WTF-Streifen.


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2014)

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uhrwerk_Orange_(Film)

Harold und Maude


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (4. Mai 2014)

Der schönste und auch lustigste Film seit langem. Danke für den Tipp mit Harold & Maude! <3


----------



## Icedaft (4. Mai 2014)

Für mich der Ursprung vom kleinen Arschloch....


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Mai 2014)

Also, dachte der wär schon drin: Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJNAjc3lILY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rumor (7. Mai 2014)

Hab den jetzt nicht in der Liste gefunden, war damals aber auch erst verwirrend und dann beim zweiten mal erhellend :
Ghost in the Shell.

Und wer mir als Mindfuck Film noch fehlt ist Starship Troopers.
1 mal gucken -> Syfy halt.
2mal gucken -> warum ist mir das beim ersten mal nicht aufgefallen 

Geile Geschichte so ein Thread


----------



## orca113 (9. Mai 2014)

Fand Straw Dogs ganz gut!

 der von 2009:

Straw Dogs


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe noch Trance - Gefährliche Erinnerung mit eingefügt.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (31. Juli 2014)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Dann darf aber auch *Spun* nicht fehlen.
> MfG


 


NotAnExit schrieb:


> eXistenZ
> 
> Wenn man halbwegs durchblickt, ist der richtig gut!
> 
> ...


 


Rurdo schrieb:


> Der TOP Ultrafragminddurchschädelfickhööhääloolfilm ist Funny Games U.S -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funny_Games_U.S.


 

ne also die deutsche version find ich da zig mal besser...


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (31. Juli 2014)

nabend softy hast du schon die horde,inside,martyrs,killer joe,Slither - Voll auf den Schleim gegangen,an american haunting,true romance,freeze-apltraum nachtwache,matilda,p2,a scanner darkly,sexy beast,dead snow,cat run,the acid house,Freeway II – Highway to Hell,ken park,Frontier(s) – Kennst du deine Schmerzgrenze?,freeze - alptraum nachtwache,entgleist,the jacket,devil,chopper,the salton sea,Heavy Metal: F.A.K.K.²,Buffalo Soldiers - Army Go Home!,eden lake,Das Ende – Assault on Precinct 13,clerks 2,sheitan,die letzte kriegerin,brügge sehen....und sterben?,Die Schlange im Regenbogen,two hands,bierfest,memento,Prinzessin Mononoke,Irreversible,hotel ruanda,der pianist,Amores Perros,big nothing,narc,l.a.crash,antikörper,the collector,RUNNING SCARED,re-cycle,dobermann,precious,Brotherhood – Wenn Brüder aufeinander schießen müssen,der mandant,while she was out,Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland,Suicide Kings,miss march,frozen-etwas hat überlebt,napola-elite für den führer,high tension,12 years a slave,avalon - spiel um dein leben,ein einfacher plan,get the gringo,in china essen sie hunde,das leben nach dem tod in denver,thank you for smoking und orphan- das waisenkind gesehen? 

sorry das alles so dicht ist


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. August 2014)

Sharknado 2 the Second One.

Wenn hier schon der erste drin ist. 

US-Quoten: Sharknado 2 mit Zuschauer-Rekord


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2014)

Ok passt nicht direkt hier rein aber das hat eben ganz schön Mindfuck bei mir gemacht. Hab jetzt noch feuchte Hände.....

Verrückte Russen sind am trainieren - YouTube


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

The Machinist
abre los ojos


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

The Machinist auf jedenfall


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

Scarface^^


----------



## Goyoma (20. August 2014)

Evil Dead


----------



## Kandzi (20. August 2014)

Hunger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0shVsHcU4c


----------



## Softy (5. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bis auf Indiziert_Zero's Post, den muss ich mal in Ruhe auseinanderpflücken )


----------



## ACDSee (16. September 2014)

Ich hab mal in die Literaturliste geschaut. 
Das Lied von Eis und Feuer ist doch nicht Mindfuck. Klar, die Ränkespiele, die sich zum Teil über mehrere Bücher ziehen, verändern oder verlagern die Handlung teils plötzlich, auch gibt es Kurzschlusshandlungen und Überraschungen, aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass auf einmal alles anders ist. Es ist eher eine außergewöhnlich dichte und komplexe Handlung, aber beim Thema Mindfuck, WTF und Überraschungen ist das echt human. Lest mal die "The Passage Triologie" von Justin Cronin.

Teil1: Der Übergang. Das ist Mindfuck auf jeder Seite und zwischendrin WTF gepart mit "Hallo wach", neuer Zeitrechnung und Minimum 10x "Was, Wie bitte?" und "warum hab ich jetzt 300 Seiten gelesen, was soll das". Wieder erwarten ergibt die Handlung durchweg Sinn und geht sugzessive voran, auch wenn man das beim Lesen selbst nicht glaubt. Man ist ständig überrascht bis geschockt und kann das Buch nicht mehr aus der Hand legen. Es ist realistisch und gleichzeitig völlig neben der Spur geschrieben. Knapp 1.000 kranke Seiten die fesseln. Die Sprache ist unkompliziert, flüssig und verständlich. Es liest sich also weg wie ein 200 Seiten Heft. Ich war einfach trauig als ich durch war und nicht wusste was ich mit dem Ende des Buches anfangen sollte.

Geniales Buch, muss man lesen.

- Der zweite Teil der Serie - Die Zwölf - ist ebenso lesenswert, aber man nimmt je bereits eine Menge verstörenden Kram aus Teil 1 als gegeben hin, daher fehlt etwas die Überraschung. Der dritte (finale) Teil ist noch nicht erschienen.


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2014)

ACDSee, Du mußt nur noch eine Erklärung für das Gerät "Buch" hinzufügen, dann verstehen es vielleicht auch die Jüngeren was Du mit "Buch" meinst...


----------



## ACDSee (16. September 2014)

Das Gerät nennt sich Kindle. Hardcover mit 1.000 Seiten ist für die Wanne viel zu schwer.


----------



## Kinguin (16. September 2014)

Matrix - weiss nicht ,ob man das so als Mindfuck bezeichnen kann,aber ich hab da nie durchgeblickt 
Hab versucht es zu verstehen,aber irgendwie keine Ahnung,das war mir dann doch zu viel


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. September 2014)

Frank Miller's Sin City: A Dame to Kill For


----------



## orca113 (21. September 2014)

Sherlock Holmes gestern im TV



10/10

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2014)

Ich werfe mal Passwort Swordfish mit in den Raum.


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2014)

Hat den echt noch keiner genannt?
Nymphomaniac ist ein waschechter Lars von Trier.
Anspruchsvoll, verstörend, und genial. Und sehr provokativ...

Aber bitte nicht in der Version, sondern im Original... Lese eben erst, dass das auf Amazon um 1h gekürzt ist 
Absolutes No-Go. Hab den damals Uncut im Kino gesehen.


----------



## Softy (21. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MOD6699 (21. November 2014)

Mein letzter "Mindfuck" war defintiv "life of Pi"!


----------



## Softy (23. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. November 2014)

Der letzte Mindfuck Film den ich gesehen habe war definitiv "Interstellar".


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2014)

Revolver


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2014)

Gibt kein besseres Ende für einen Film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRw6lfxKvD0
Bitte mit Sound genießen.


----------



## Softy (27. November 2014)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Revolver



War schon drin 



Duvar schrieb:


> Gibt kein besseres Ende für einen Film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRw6lfxKvD0
> Bitte mit Sound genießen.



Sehr geil, aber das kann ich leider nicht in die Liste mit aufnehmen 

@all
Danke an alle Beiträge bis jetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shotta (27. Dezember 2014)

Die Neunte Pforte. habe den vor jahren geschaut und war damals total angepisst über das offene Ende und wusste nicht wer jetzt der wirkliche teufel ist etc...


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2015)

Mindscape hinzugefügt + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (27. Januar 2015)

"The Body" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRIbI2flMGA


----------



## leaf348 (30. Januar 2015)

Wollts ihr mich verarschen, Jahrelang bringt hier niemand Hitchcocks Psycho?
Ne im Ernst, der gehört dazu! Psycho (1960) - IMDb
 Ansonsten geiler Thread, kenne so dermaßen viele Filme und trotzdem sind ein paar dabei von denen ich noch nie gehört habe. Weiter so!

edit:
Es war einmal in Amerika! Großartiger Film und es ist nicht einfach ihm zu folgen. Alles krasse Erlebnisse oder alles ein Opium-Rausch-Traum?  Es war einmal in Amerika (1984) - IMDb

Angel Heart. Mickey Rourke und Robert de Niro in ihrer Glanzzeit. Angel Heart (1987) - IMDb

Im Auftrag des Teufels. Al Pacino at his best. Im Auftrag des Teufels (1997) - IMDb

Hot Fuzz. Quasi-Nachfolger zu Shaun of the Dead. Hot Fuzz - Zwei abgewichste Profis (2007) - IMDb

The World's End. Quasi Nachfolger von Hot Fuzz. (Die sogenannte Cornetto-Trilogie) The World's End (2013) - IMDb

Sherlock. Die Film-Serie mit Benedict Cumberbatch. Für mich jetzt nicht so sehr Mindfuck, aber teilweise schon wtf. und bei dem was hier teilweise gepostet wurde, gehört das für einige mit Sicherheit dazu! Sherlock (TV Series 2010? ) - IMDb


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Ergänzungen 

Stonehearst Asylum hinzugefügt + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2015)

Heißer Anwärter auf best mindfuck of the year  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qWLlZfGqJV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolomedes (20. Februar 2015)

Kein Mullholand Drive ?


----------



## cerbero (20. Februar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Heißer Anwärter auf best mindfuck of the year  :



Timetravel may cause headaches... 

Ja, der gehört defintiv in die Liste "Mindfucked"


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2015)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Kein Mullholand Drive ?



Der ist doch schon (lange) drin 



cerbero schrieb:


> Timetravel may cause headaches...
> 
> Ja, der gehört defintiv in die Liste "Mindfucked"




Da hast Du recht  Daher --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easycheeseman (21. Februar 2015)

UHF – Sender mit beschränkter Hoffnung

Absolut klasse Film [emoji23]


----------



## soth (21. Februar 2015)

Da die Japaner bekanntlich auf kranken Scheiß (hier auch im wörtlichen Sinne) stehen und der Regisseur Klassiker wie Serie Drawn Together und Power Puff Girls gerne anschaut, ist 2010 aus diesen Vorlagen das Meisterwerk mit dem eingängigen Titel _Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt_ entstanden. Wer des Englischen nicht mächtig ist oder an den Englischkenntnissen der Japaner zweifelt, ja diese Namen beziehen sich auf Damenwäsche und sind explizit so gewählt. Der Serientitel sollte ausreichen, alternativ bietet der Wiki-Artikel weitere Einblicke.


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> UHF – Sender mit beschränkter Hoffnung
> 
> Absolut klasse Film [emoji23]



Ja, der Film ist so herrlich bescheuert  

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> UHF – Sender mit beschränkter Hoffnung
> 
> Absolut klasse Film [emoji23]



Der Film ist der absolute Knaller


----------



## YuT666 (27. Februar 2015)

Vampyr
Sparrows
Der müde Tod
Five Seconds to Spare


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2015)

The Scribbler


----------



## Softy (1. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leaf348 (4. März 2015)

Super - Shut Up, Crime!


----------



## Softy (4. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xello99 (12. März 2015)

Enemy - musste mir nach dem Film erstmal 2 Stunden Interpretationen durchlesen um den zu verstehen


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2015)

Die Serie The Blacklist hat viele Mindfuckfolgen


----------



## easycheeseman (13. März 2015)

Ich bin ein Star holt mich hier raus. Jede Folge jede Staffel


----------



## Grishnach (16. März 2015)

Der Anime "Paprika"

Ich hab selbst nach dem dritten mal gucken noch keinen Plan worums in diesem Film geht


----------



## Softy (20. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lg36 (20. März 2015)

cheap thrills

Ein "WTF" Film !


----------



## Softy (26. März 2015)

lg36 schrieb:


> cheap thrills
> 
> Ein "WTF" Film !



Allerdings  Der ist aber schon in der Liste


----------



## lg36 (26. März 2015)

Birdman, Nightcrawler und Interstellar !


----------



## Softy (26. März 2015)

Danke für die Ergänzungen  --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

Ganz klar, Interstellar 
hm reimt sich sogar


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maseywald (1. Juni 2015)

The Zero Theorem, hab den Film auf Englisch angeschaut, und ich war komplett Gaga danach^^


----------



## RickGrimes (3. Juni 2015)

Mr. Nobody mit Jared Leto in der Hauptrolle - mir persönlich wurde viel zu oft geprungen im Film. Hat auf jeden Fall für Verwirrung gesorgt. Die Message hätte man übrigens auch auf eine kürzere Spieldauer runterbrechen können.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2015)

*u**p-up-up-up-up-up-update*


----------



## Softy (10. September 2015)

Next one please


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. September 2015)

"Oldboy" und "Lady Vengeance" von Park Chan Wook. Sind beides wirklich sehr kunstvolle und unterhaltsame Filme, mit der gewissen an Portion "Konfusität" und Dramatik. Meines Erachtens sogar vergleichbar mit einigen Tarantinos.


----------



## clown44 (11. September 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Filme von mir:

Gangs Of New York
R.E.D. 2
Der Legionär
Sahara
Unstopable - Ausser Kontrolle
Open Range - Weites Land
Colombiana
Tron - Legacy


Serien:

J.A.G. - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Softy (19. September 2015)

Danke für die Ergänzungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRev90 (19. September 2015)

Das Experiment


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. September 2015)

"Sieben" (von 1995) wäre auch noch zu empfehlen


----------



## orca113 (21. September 2015)

The Tall Man

mit Jessica Biel von 2012


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Oldboy


----------



## nikon87 (2. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es um "verwirrende" oder "überraschende" Enden geht muss auch "*WHO AM I*" mit in die Liste. Hab mir den Film lange nicht angeschaut, weil es ein deutscher Film mit diesen ganzen overhypten deutschen Schauspielern ist die ich so gar nicht leiden kann und weil es ein "Hackerfilm" ist bei denen bisher die Umsetzung immer so verdammt schlecht war (z.B. Hackerszenen wo im Hintergrund irgendein cmd-Befehl läuft der einfach nur die Dateien auf dem Rechner auflistet). Das sind Kleinigkeiten aber wenn man sowas macht sollte doch das gesamte Konzept passen.

Seit ich mir den Film angeschaut habe bin ich aber hin und weg. Super Story, gut umgesetzt und vor allem: Ein Hammer-Finale mit einem der besten Enden die ich seit langem gesehen habe. Und auch die Leistung der Schauspieler ist ganz überzeugend. Wirklich ein Top-Film dafür, dass es eine deutsche Produktion ist. Würde der Film nicht in DE/Berlin sondern in den USA/New York spielen und ein paar "Megastars" im Cast haben wäre es wohl ein weltweiter Blockbuster.


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2016)

Kleine Ergänzung... 

Blue Velvet
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Velvet_(Film)

Hundstage
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundstage_(2001)

Import Export
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Import_Export

Very Bad Things
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_Bad_Things

Miller's Crossing
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller’s_Crossing

Strange Days
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strange_Days

Trainspotting
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trainspotting_–_Neue_Helden

Brick
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brick_(Film)

Hotel Noir
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2403883/?ref_=nv_sr_1

L.A. Confidential
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/L.A._Confidential_(Film)

Killing Zoe
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_Zoe

Eyes Wide Shut
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eyes_Wide_Shut

Otis
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0996967/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Wolf Creek
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_Creek_(Film)

Akira
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akira_(Anime)

Bang Boom Bang
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bang_Boom_Bang_–_Ein_todsicheres_Ding

Goldene Zeiten
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldene_Zeiten

Benny's Video
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benny’s_Video

Bedevilled
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedevilled_–_Zeit_der_Vergeltung

Monday
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0239655/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Picco
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picco_(Film)

Fallen Angels
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112913/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Das weisse Rauschen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_weisse_Rauschen

True Romance
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_Romance

The Chaser
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chaser

Motel
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motel_(Film)

Liberty Stands Still
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Stands_Still

Duell
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duell_(Film)

Conjuring - Die Heimsuchung
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjuring_–_Die_Heimsuchung

May: Die Schneiderin des Todes
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_(Film)

Hatchet
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatchet

Dark Society
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_(Film)

Katakomben
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katakomben_(2014)

Der siebente Kontinent
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_siebente_Kontinent

Fright Night
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_rabenschwarze_Nacht_–_Fright_Night

Dark City
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_City

Hexen hexen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexen_hexen_(Film)

Die Bluthochzeit
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Bluthochzeit

I Spit on Your Grave
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Spit_on_Your_Grave

Full Metal Jacket
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_Metal_Jacket

The Untold Story
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Untold_Story

Taxidermia
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxidermia

American Werewolf
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Werewolf

Ken Park
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Park

Kids
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kids

Nur Pferden gibt man den Gnadenschuß
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nur_Pferden_gibt_man_den_Gnadenschuß

Durchgeknallt
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durchgeknallt_(1999)

Tanz der Teufel
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanz_der_Teufel

Leaving Las Vegas
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaving_Las_Vegas

Mad Max
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_Max


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für diese äußerst umfangreiche Ergänzung  

*up-up-up-up-update *+ Die Frau des Zeitreisenden  hinzugefügt


----------



## type_o (20. März 2016)

Da fällt mir noch einer ein: 
*The Midnight Meat Train *

Sorry! Der steht ja schon in der Liste!


----------



## m_chelios (27. März 2016)

Funny Games


----------



## DarfVadder (29. März 2016)

Spongebob 3D


----------



## Softy (31. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Juli 2016)

*The Man from Earth*

Ich konnte per Suchfunktion nichts finden. Gehe also davon aus, dass dieser Film noch nicht genannt wurde.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Juli 2016)

Literatur 

Kinder der Ewigkeit 

Am Ende steht auf einmal die Frage war es Realität oder doch nicht ab einen Punkt mehr.

Fand ich persönlich sehr überraschend.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Juli 2016)

Selten so amüsiert: Der Hundertjahrige, der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwand – Wikipedia


----------



## thomju (15. Juli 2016)

Sieben gehört zu einen meiner Lieblingsfilme, der Film ist die ganze Zeit über super spannend und das Ende ist noch mal ein Highlight, auf jeden Falll super gemacht! Für alle Thriller Fans unter euch!


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasha (24. Juli 2016)

Mhmm Interstellar...der Film hat es geschafft, mich 3 Stunden zu fesseln. Die Theorien, welche in dem Film ausgesprochen werden, sind durchaus interessant.

Ansonsten noch Skyline.


----------



## Softy (25. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2017)

The Accountant


----------



## NOQLEMIX (28. April 2017)

Split


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Mai 2017)

The Lobster


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. August 2017)

Alien: Covenant




Spoiler



Würde ihn in die Kategorie Disturbing-End-Filme legen. Ins besondere wenn man sich in die Haut der Hauptprotagonistin rein fühlt und sich dann das Ende in Gedanken weiter spinnt.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (27. September 2017)

Mother!


----------



## hazelol (27. September 2017)

butterfly effekt

shutter island

inception


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2020)

das Ende von Tenet


----------



## clown44 (1. September 2020)

Mal wieder etwas Nachschub:

The Last Stand
Alita - Battle Angel
John Wick 1 - 3


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> das Ende von Tenet


Der ganze Film!


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Midsommar, Der Schacht


----------



## Lui-Lui (4. September 2020)

&#8222;Horns&#8220; mit Daniel Redcliff.

Buch: The Boys from Brazil - von Ira Levin


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2020)

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## kilou (11. September 2020)

Das Ende von 'No Country for Old Men'. Kann mir das jemand erklären?  
Nichtmal das Buch konnte mir da weiterhelfen..


----------

